# SlammdSonoma's showcase garage



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

since evryone else seems to have done this, and kinda shown their way to building, ill show mine as well...ill admit my pics are fuzzy and probably shitty but at least i can say ive got em on camera.

Enuf bullshit, on with the pics:

ill start off with the last one i finished, hilux, supra-induced
































































next is my RX-7, curbside with 20" hoppin hydro wheels, right hand drive, flocked interior, carbon fiber on decklid & taillights


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

next, is the Ferrari-Jimmy i been workin on for 8 months now....
























































































my 1/16 scale flip flop notchback Mustang, custom, cobra engine, wired & plumbed, white interior & key in ignition


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my 99 chevy, which is apart, and now the frame is now under Cadzilla,getting repainted so dont get attached--








































lights underneath


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

66 mustang fastback, still a WIP--lookin for a motor and a better color other than pearl white..trunk hinged, NASCAR fuel cell in trunk
































1/18 scale 57 chevy nomad WIP, gonna make it a panel when im done.
























Porsche 944 turbo, custom paint, custom wheels
































D-50, WIP, shaved body lines, shaved doors, wing from A-team van, molded in tailgate, fuel cell from NASCAR in bed, hinged suicide doors, hinged reverse tilt hood with 64 thunderbolt teardrop molded in, 350 chevy, dual exhaust ran out the back, 19" wheels


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my signature truck, the slammd sonoma...a.k.a. green goblin
























63 impy, first on smaller rims ( sits on gold 13" D's now, still unfinished--needs hydraulic pumps & batteries from another kit
























with 20" gold daytons---ugh


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

awesome builds....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

93 flareside with lightning front end, 24" rims tuckin lugs...
























































454SS slammed to the pavement, 20" rims, 327sb out of cameo truck, custom paint-sublime green & pearl white
























99 lightning with viper engine, 24" rims layin ground effects, custom tonneau/tailgate one piece, boyds aluma yellow pearl paint
























widebody 99 civic hatchback, custom paint of dark blue & holographic flake, custom built rear deckwing








































Tamiya race car--forget what that one was ( gone in 60 seconds sponsor)


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

'nother yota hilux, pearl white with holographic flake paint, custom built lambo functioning tailgate doors
















































honda accord (JACCS-tamiya), custom paint job, shaved taillights, 
























prostreet F-350 ford
























one more hilux, opened hood, supra induced ( the original), plum crazy purple paint


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the last ones i have are, 24" wheels on a 350Z, 1/20 scale toyota truck, chopped the roof off, 429CJ out of Glidden Motorcraft Pro Street car, 20" hoppin hydro chrome spoke wheels, custom built wing, hand made clearance for the hood
and the lowest truck i ever built, supposed to mimic the truck in my avatar, 99 chevrolet ck1500 ext cab, 12 scale inches cut out, scratchbuilt aluminum frame in rear, shaved of EVERYTHING, cut down seats, tuckin the bottom lugs of the JACC accord wheels, paint is house paint brushed on & polished out-no brush marks








1997 ford f-150 ext cab, shaved lights, tail lights, hinged tailgate, triangulated notch in rear, 20" rims, custom zebra flocked interior-green&black, tilt bed


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

HOLY CHEET!!!

thos are some amazing customs!!!! :worship:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

DAYUM! cool shit man!


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY cool builds :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice work!!
Keep em coming.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Those kits all look great awsome job


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sweet builds man keep em comin!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 

Nice stuff!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

some of the older ( fuzzy lookin pics) were done nearly 10 years ago...i got the skillz, so dont call me out unless ya packin some heat biatch. :biggrin: (btw, i do ALL my own stunts)


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn found this back on page 30 something...

guess i should update this mofo eh...

the 1/18 scale xplorer sport..first in primer, then into a two tone..it now sports 3 shades of color, the third which i dont have a pic clearly is a flip flop deep blue to uv to break the pearl white & fiery orange up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

third color..i gotta take some decent pics of this one, its hard to get the dark color to take a good shot with any camera.


















as well as updates on the civic: its still a wip, i gotta hinge doors & finish up interior stuff, buts it close.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this is also a w.i.p., for the dynasty lowrider build-off. Model king 64, 1109's i opened the trunk & hood, added the engine, also scratchbuilt a firewall & a radiator wall & fan shroud for the front, color is pearl white & inca gold. i need to finish up the interior & BMF and the hydro setup in back.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also, bringing back a truck from earlier posted..the 99 chevy silverado that was painted black is geting redone & is on the hacking block. i brought it back, added a different set of rims, filled in the ext cab part completely around, saved the 59 vette lights in the bed, molded in the tailgate & rollpan as one unit. its in primer & waiting its turn.



















and another thats been sitting & waiting is the 96 f-150 ext cab (custom) dually, the wheels have been remade from the first few pics, to bigger 22" wheels. it will sport a 427 with a tunnel ran & air ducts.
































new rims:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

still got that reALY LOW GREEN TRUCK


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

holy shit those are some bad trucks you have got there. They make mine look like garbage. haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and my newest creation that i thought i had a color picked for...

this is where i started with it:
i cut the top off, so it can be put back on, added civic seats, cut the tailgate in a scossors setup--and even made a new hinge for the bed

































































in color:


























cut the lower valance bars out of the bumper & added kicker panels to the inner doors with resin cast speakers, built a console in between the civic seats, built bag setups for the rear...

































changed the color again--and now im redoing the color again to something totally NOT orange, added the fuel cell under the bed with filler doors, completely redid the rear frame--moved in the notches 1/2" in and added a tv to the dash, interior is done and billet grille in lower valance


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

what the 99 chevy silverado i hacked 12" off of? naw...tore it apart...tho i am redoing it with a cabbed version of it....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: chris mineer, dubelduces, draggillac, [email protected], SlammdSonoma, darkside customs


i see you jeff


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i forgot my dads 1:1 version i gave to him fathers day this year. His 1957 ford fairlane 500 hardtop w/ continental kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

its good to see this thread back up top, hella nice work bri. keep it up holmez :biggrin:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

definatly some sick builds


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY NICE BUILDS BRO!! YOU GOTZ SKILLZ BROTHER.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thankg guys, its LIL and the guys here that got me to this level. to step it up & create one off badass rides that are hard to define.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres a few more of the hilux im working in. it got a heart transplant today. the 50 chevy was the donor. also got the tailgates hinged & added some sheet styrene to the back of the cab to fill in the gap between the bed & to make the truck look a lil more realistic when the bed is tilted.










































next up, paint..that is if i dont find something else to hack up on it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 2 2008, 12:21 AM~10994045
> *this is also a w.i.p., for the dynasty lowrider build-off.  Model king 64, 1109's i opened the trunk & hood, added the engine,  also scratchbuilt a firewall & a radiator wall & fan shroud for the front, color is pearl white & inca gold.  i need to finish up the interior & BMF and the hydro setup in back.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 im not a ford guy......but that fucker is BAD!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

man i need to learn now to build this hilux with the supra motors..u got some nice rides..keep up the good work...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its not hard. take the hood off. half the engine is built on the frame of the truck....go from there. The one thats on the orange truck isnt a supra engine..its a good ole 50 chevy inline 6


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

pretty wild homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 2 2008, 02:40 PM~10999040
> *heres a few more of the hilux im working in.  it got a heart transplant today.  the 50 chevy was the donor.  also got the tailgates hinged & added some sheet styrene to the back of the cab to fill in the gap between the bed & to make the truck look a lil more realistic when the bed is tilted.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

new updates on the hilux...which is now called * sickness* for short. Im a big fan of disturbed...figure it out.



































these pics suck, this paint job is absolutely flawless, and the flake is just plain fucking deep. Im giving it 3-4 more coats of clear. I just had to et some pics of it. green to blue flip flop. Im gonna try & get some decent pics with the digital camera outside.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good but yea u neada get better pics i thought it was black at first lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

more pics of *sickness*..completely done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and some pics of what im working on as of right now for the dynasty build off *trucks*

1/20 scale toyota --both 4X4 kits


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

cool


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn there are some nice builds and wips.

i like exspecially your trucks man, you get me want to build some more ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lookin good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 14 2008, 12:10 AM~11340297
> *damn there are some nice builds and wips.
> 
> i like exspecially your trucks man, you get me want to build some more !  :biggrin:
> *



thats cool man...i think i could build trucks all day long..cars just dont get me that excited as much.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hell yeah nice rides man


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i know what u mean bout cars not exciting u as much lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright guys, got some new pics (great pics actually)...yall gonna be amazed. Some of them came out kinda blurry--hence its not my camera-- but just a few of suprified, sickness, and xplorer..and the 1/12 bike i just finished a few weeks ago.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

rides look good homie!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the curbside mazda RX-7 i built last year:

































the 1/12 yamaha done 2 tone flip flop flake...part of it is deep blue to uv...the second color is 1/2 whats on sickness + 1/2 of the deep blue to uv...a wild color thats impossible to take a picture of


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the 1:1 laid out on 20"s









































a few more of suprified & sickness...love the flag in the back..HEHE








































---lines plumbed to the bags---


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a few more...the 4X4 hilux sittin over suprified


























hope yall enjoy. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good bri............ and looks like it was a fun day with the kids :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice damn trucks in here !!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

rx7 is lookn good out side. and your ford is so low. looks like a 1:24LOL nice truck.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

bringing this back TTT...

a few new pics of some im screwing around with

the 1/20 yota
























interior








colored rims


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a little ford ranger, since everyone else seems to be building one. This was a freebie by a friend of mine including the wheels








i built the bottom rollpan, and the tailgate as a whole to bring the body line around the entire truck


















the 41 chevy, with some steelies & *ford* moonies...still in the works


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and my newest build thats gone bananas on the bench. This ones called The Crewzer




































and just to show off some..i made coverage in Drop Jaw... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

coo.are you tha first with 3 airbags?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah...as in 3 airbags on the entire truck? No...

The airbag your seeing is ONE BIG bag...its what semi trailers use on the rearend to keep the load riding smooth. Its a big motherfucker when its aired up! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also have a big question. With the crewzer, im opening like 6 doors on it, but with all that cutting im gonna lose a lot of rigidness to the body..so should i cut to the bodyline & make a half door or just do some insanely wild doors?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i say go insane...

ps.. i want that ranger..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah..cant have it. i been waiting forever to get one as well.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i see u love the rebel flag...well if u get a chance...check out my clothing company called "DUKES OF HAVASU" take a look at my boat and you will go nuts...

myspace.com/dukesofhavasu

dont forget to add us.


sorry bri for whoreing the page..i just figure u would like my company.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol...no problem man...if i dont use it, it goes to page 8 or some shit...i forget about it & its gone.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

You got some tight trucks homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

I like that ranger alot! Shit i got a bunch of parts for it and newer s-10s. sittin in a box.

Oh and im in love with your 1:1


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks mayne...

you mena this ole rag?


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah man. i love slammed fullsizes!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well i was lookin to find a Bodydropped mini that still had some kind of A/C on it, but hah..no fuckin way!

So my other option was find a fullsize that was bagged with A/C & heat available, & this one has both layin frame on 20"s....massive sound system ( 6 12"s) & just build cleanly. The pics on mautofied.com were so good, my dad & i drove from Ga to KY to go buy it.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice, so you bought it like that? Are you gonna leave the flat black? Minis are so hard to find built the right way. I had a 88 S-10 that i wannted to slam but it got towed agay!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah i bought it built already. I had a 98 f-150 ext cab flareside before it that i wanted slammed ( aftter seein Dave Shulman's Catch 22), but i added into it the price of the parts, the down time of not having the truck, plus im not a welder...that all came into play..so i looked around for one. believe me its cheaper that way. It was a project truck & still is.

I actually painted it satin black thats on it. It was grey primer with a white front end on it. Not bad for $6200...priced down from $7500


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

this is one of my old trucks ive built 2 so far...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not bad..static dropped?


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

all i did to is was lower it with a custom setup. its a 7 inch drop in the back and a 5 in the front. the wheels are 18's. it had two 15's in the bed i did a blow through. and i will never do that again. i also did a few engine mods.. i kinda miss it but i couldn't keep up with all the crap that kept breakin on me.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, i have a shoebox ranger (86) with a blow-thru & 2 10's, the way it was setup was cool but just too damn small for my liking. Plus at 200,000 miles it was like it said * fuck it*


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

nice models but that air bag setup scares me honestly it dosnt look strong enough on the sides to hold it long term dont get me wrong that cross bar looks good but the sides are a whole other story..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well considerin i drive it daily & have for a good year on the worst ATL roads in the country. I was skeptical, but you havent seen the welds uo close my friend..plus your not the first to post shit on my trucks rearend...so am i worried. Fuck no. Dont hate the playa fool, hate the game.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 5 2008, 10:15 AM~12344192
> *well considerin i drive it daily & have for a good year on the worst ATL roads in the country.  I was skeptical, but you havent seen the welds uo close my friend..plus your not the first to post shit on my trucks rearend...so am i worried.  Fuck no.  Dont hate the playa fool, hate the game.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 3 2008, 11:44 PM~12329177
> *i see u love the rebel flag...well if u get a chance...check out my clothing company called "DUKES OF HAVASU" take a look at my boat and you will go nuts...
> 
> myspace.com/dukesofhavasu
> ...


ant that our state flag Sonoma?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you damned right bro..its on the front of my house & on my license plate. Wish we could get that damned flag back too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

new question...Viper engine or chevy V8 for the dually?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

VIPER!!!!!! V12 STATUS.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..hey i do have a Jaguar engine, but it may be hell to convert it....would be a different idea for it....Hmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

old pics of the crewzer..but this needed to be updated.


















































































im workin on the frame right now & will have pics up when its done (i hope) :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

new pics updated. Frame is almost done, scaratchbuilt some a-arms for it, and tried doing some steering setup for it, only the driver side moves, which isnt a bad thing. Also put in a sliding t.v,, and a sliding license plate & frenched in a antenna on the driver side bed.

Heres some newly laid pics:









































































hope ya enjoy. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice............any pics of tha front locked up


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

havent tried it...not sure it will go up. If it doesnt, im not worried.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet Truck homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i tried..naa..it dont come up, no biggie, looks better laid out anyways.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

that truck is freakin sweet


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its coming along nicely.

Also frenched in the tail lights in the roll pan, instead of 4 across the bottom, 2 on each side. And they are the custom set from the 57 ford failane kit.

Other than that, i am building a trailer for it to tow. The front end of the 454SS looked lonely. And i wanted a mobile grille ( like the ones that at the end of Gone in 60 Secongs--the 69 firebird), i on the otherhand used the front of the truck. I did that in the past 3-4 hours. Its ready for a few more coats of putty, then off to paint.

Ill have pic of this soon.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

tight ass dooley!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..yeah, definitely my craziest build to date. i sprayed out the bbq grille earlier today, it still needs some work, its rough. The Crewzwer is pretty much ready for paint......



whatever color that is. :biggrin: 
















NEED GRILLE??


























^^^love that last one, looks long as hell.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dammmn... That is one bad ass dually!! I like the trailer/grill idea. Nice work man!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

aftter watchin mini do his, made man do his to a point and i think 2-3 others, i wanted something that was in the cool factor. I think i hit the mark right on. :biggrin:


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

i love the trailer


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea you hit it dead on. That thing is sick. What color(s) you plannin on goin with on that dually??


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

look familiar???











LOL :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Digging that damn thang!!!Looks so different than most.Put them dogs on the grill and lets get ready to paaaartahhhhh.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

grille came off the ^^^ truck. still got the bed left.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

As for color, im kinda stuck. And i eventually will be putting wood in the bed, after i build a step notch with steps in it. :biggrin: (thats the plan unless a few factors happen :angry: :uh: :biggrin: )


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nothing new with the crewzer for the time being. Just kinda stuck on it. I keep havin problems with the pillars breaking off, so its taking a break on the bench while i try to finish some long overdue projects and new stuff im doin.

Heres a truck thats almost ready to be a shelf rider.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 9 2009, 11:40 PM~12660187
> *nothing new with the crewzer for the time being.  Just kinda stuck on it.  I keep havin problems with the pillars breaking off, so its taking a break on the bench while i try to finish some long overdue projects and new stuff im doin.
> 
> Heres a truck thats almost ready to be a shelf rider.
> ...


im really digging this truck.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that thing looks mean


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its not perfect by any means, but its a good rat rodish kinda truck


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

some new stuff im workin on...

59 impy hardtop...converted into a convertible....and yes i know they sell the vert..but they didnt have one at hobbytown, so i improvised!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

looks good boss :thumbsup: got one in the works myself


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

TTT for me

added updates to whats cookin on my end.


lil red wagon called *lil booger*, basically gonna be built stock. MY ASS! Tubbed, bagged, bodydropped, Z'd front notch on the frame, with workable steering, running steelies front & back and the engine will be the stock custom build from the kit sitting in the bed with a direct link to the rearend
































by far the shortest frame ive ever had to build...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 2 2009, 08:38 PM~14655084
> *TTT for me
> 
> added updates to whats cookin on my end.
> ...


That is sik man.I wanted to build like this one day.You beat me to it.I can't wait to see the outcome on this one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

another one thats been tucked away for awhile is the lost ass *crewzer*, its not in retirement, hell it hasnt seen paint yet.









































hardlined compressor, tanks, bags in back & air cylinders up front

























this one dont have a due date to be done, so its taking awhile, but now its coming down to bodywork, so it may have color before summers over with. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 2 2009, 07:41 PM~14655113
> *That is sik man.I wanted to build like this one day.You beat me to it.I can't wait to see the outcome on this one.
> *


to tell ya the truth, i didnt know i was gonna do it in pro-street form til i found out everything fits up just right. It was gonna go just simply rat rod, but now its got some rat fink involved here.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 10 2009, 03:40 AM~12660187
> *nothing new with the crewzer for the time being.  Just kinda stuck on it.  I keep havin problems with the pillars breaking off, so its taking a break on the bench while i try to finish some long overdue projects and new stuff im doin.
> 
> Heres a truck thats almost ready to be a shelf rider.
> ...


thats crasy bro, i dig it !!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAAAMMNN!!! That Dodge is gonna be sweet bro. Glad to see the Crewzer is still around. Nice work!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

couldnt let the crewzer just sit...it takes up too damn much of my shelves as is. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

did you enter into mini truckin's round 3 build?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no, cant say i did....with which one are you referring me to enter? I can tell ya now, the rules they set up dont fit within my build time. I cant slap a model out every week or 2 weeks like guys on here, and im not gonna...i build for me first, and my model club(s) second...everyone else can take a number :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

some new stuff coming out...








69 baldwin motion kitbash with a 69 z/28...

resin crew cab with built styleside longbed

































^^ its gonna look like....

























if anyone has a hood and tail lights, get with me!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

you got some insane builds up in here bro and they all look sick. cant wait to see that crew cab finished. looks badass already in da works


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey bro, there should be some taillights in that package I sent you.
Would the hood from the 76 fit this??


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i must not have looked hard enuf..ill check in the morning. Not sure if it will or not..waiting on Mini or someone to chime in now...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Let me know. I know I put it in there because I threw in that chrome piece for the tailgate. Im pretty sure its in the van box with all that other stuff. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

u got some nice builds in here. and u sure do spend alot of time making them one of a kinds. i realy like the detail u put into each and every one. i think now maybe i need to start spending more time on mine. most of the time it only takes me about 2-weeks to 1-month to build a model, i did spend about 2 months on my long truck chevrolade. but i have just never been good at starting one with out finishing it before i start another, the fun part for me is the finish line, but the more i build, the more i like building it then i do seeing it done. caues when u get done with it, u have to start dusting it caues it just sits on the shelf. u have mad talent. i really like all your models. and your 1:1 ford is bad azz lookn. im a chevy guy but i like that body style fords. and my fav's are the 70's fords. i have owned 2 old fords one 73 and a 79. old fords rock. and i drove a 93 ford when i was in high school, cause back then i was fordguy. but real men were bowties. lol. good lookn models man.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

youll learn real quick, that doing a model in two weeks isnt where its at. Having a build around on the bench for 10-12 months is considered a ongoing build by many of us. I dont have less than 3-4 sitting around on a shelve just posed with a set of rims under it, thats where the creative mind kicks in and wonders...and the showcase you see is what my mind came up with.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2 on that brotha


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i agree i miss having shelves with my projects sitting around since last time i moved it deff helps get ideas for builds hopefully ill be moving and getting a garage soon so i can have all my shit sitting around waiting on me lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, my new building area isnt totally up to par, but i walk in and can get a smile or an idea, cuz the shits sitting out on display. One build helps another with mine, ill get ideas from a civic to put a certain mod on a full size truck...lends hands from one to another.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i know what you mean about gettin ideas from one for another...the biggest prob with havin em all out is its alot easier to get sidetracked and start workin on a diff model and before you know it the one you was workin on becomes "shelf inspiration" lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha, yeah true there. Thats how i work on all of mine, one piece at a time...not all of my energy is thrown into a single one..well except crewzer..LOL.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That crew cab is is going to be fukin tite!! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit..the last post is 5 months ago...time to do a update id imagine. 

Ive started a 1/16th Chevy Nomad, built a honda civic hatch with tons of mods, started a 1/20 limo blazer on 26"s, started & almost finished with a chevy stepside, repainted orange crush with an orange fade, started and workin on a hydraulic hilux, painted a MR-S, built an '06 camaro with t-tops--been busy. Oh and building a big ass garage diorama, with a 6 bay garage, storage room, bathroom, and frame table.

just some randomized pics of the above description


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a few more to pile on



































































































damn i gotta keep up with this thing.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SICK BUILDS BRUTHA!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn nice work brother. Garage is fucking sick bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks guys, friday i built a tire rack in the storage room over the door, gonna add some other things to it as well, like a desk, miscellaneous parts, etc..

also built a hand crank winch for the frame table, hand built...as well as put together a welding kit and hand built a cart for it to sit on with a tray to hold the torch and accesories....ill have pics up of it tomorrow. The frame table is the deal!
And eventually it'll have lights in it--train hobby store is great for that!

lowridermodels, get at me, definitely need some of your stuff for the garage.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

since the last update, ive finished one. The stepside i call *bad mojo*. Id list the mods to it, but doubtful anyone cares that much...lol. Thanks grimreaper69 once again for the bed, this one came out better than the other one did.

Just a few outside pics...this is without clear, kinda likin the shine it has.








































still need to finish the tailgate, and the tonneau cover.

And worked on the duece name *pocket full of gold*
































came up with steering setup that hides partially behind the grille, need to add radiator, battery, and do the interior still.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and your not seeing things, the wheel on the deuce did some kind of fogging over..wont rub off or out. May have to switch up rims on it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good sucx about the wheel...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce work on both bro. Like the truck, looks cool with the little mods like on the headlights. Deuce's paint came out smooth :thumbsup:


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

sweet duece man coold idea with the trucks headlights


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks guys...its all in the details as they say


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very cool man! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks bro, and welcome back!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick work. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 27 2010, 07:57 AM~16741635
> *and your not seeing things, the wheel on the deuce did some kind of fogging over..wont rub off or out.  May have to switch up rims on it.
> *


i've had a set of wheels off a diecast before where just one wheel had bad chrome.... sucks ass... but there's always paint  

don't forget to put some kind of induction system on top of the blower u got on the stepside.... maybe a sidedraft style like in the oldschool AMT 57 bel air


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i was tryin to steer away from some kind of setup on the top of the engine..aparrently for the painting design. What does that side draft look like?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres the amt side draft setup probably the only thing ud fit under stock hood without going with a standard intake and carb...deff neads somethin or it wont get fuel lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahhh, alrighty. May change this engine up with something else.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 27 2010, 12:55 PM~16741619
> *since the last update, ive finished one.    The stepside i call *bad mojo*.  Id list the mods to it, but doubtful anyone cares that much...lol. Thanks grimreaper69 once again for the bed, this one came out better than the other one did.
> 
> Just a few outside pics...this is without clear, kinda likin the shine it has.
> ...


Kinda reminds me of this:










:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, has the same looks as it..not bad!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh, i also bought a newer car over the weekend. I dont say new car cuz its 2 years old. 2008 Scion Tc with all the bells & whistles...19,000 miles. Fun ass car--i been waiting to have one of these since they came out.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Duece and the stepside came out awesome.Great job on both.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks man. The deuce isnt completely done yet..still gotta finish up the interior, but its not your gonna see it anyways!

Last night started working on the resin interior on the crew cab, built a console and since i dont have a dash for it, this one is straight parts box. found 4 civic seats, so thats the seating arrangements. Gotta come up with some colors for it..and got some pearls comin from LowandBeyond, so it'll have a nice flava to it soon.

Working on the headlight buckets today, gonna drill them out and make the backside buckets from the deuce coupe kit, giving it a deep dished light, with a clear piece of plastic over the outside. I add a piece of brass wire inside of it to give the illusion of a headlight inside. Ill have pics later.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a few pics of randomness...van i picked up at the model show last november has some interesting pieces to say the least.

















still in building stages on the two-man build of the GSX...we added a hood scoop from a Bob Glidden pro stock from 1975...lol, goin vintage. Next up is getting the trunk floors and walled up, fuel cell, wheelie bars and to wire up the engine and all that good shit.









and my new ride... 2008 Scion Tc...i gotta get some good pics outside this week...today dumped 7" of show, so nothing but interior shots. And Forza 3 helped with a modified version of it. Not bad, it can outrun a murcielago :biggrin: 
































give it time, this one will be fit up to look like the game car..somewhat.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice ride


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 2 2010, 08:05 PM~16777892
> *
> and my new ride... 2008 Scion Tc...i gotta get some good pics outside this week...today dumped 7" of show, so nothing but interior shots.  And Forza 3 helped with a modified version of it.  Not bad, it can outrun a murcielago :biggrin:
> 
> ...


IDK bout that bro lol, maybe in the game . Rides looking good thoug bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

umm, yeah..thats what i was meaning. Cant say i know anyone that has one around here...but theres about 18 Ford GT's that are about 10 minutes from here, owned by ONE guy. I gotta snap a pic of his mansion. :biggrin: 

Yeah, gotta go driving today..got a new car, then got snowed in....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright..went out driving and came back with a 359 kit and a monte carlo kit :uh: 
itll get used somehow! It was said that they didnt build a 99 chevy dually...haha fuck that. i built one.
























its a 99 silverado cab, with a 90's dually bed, all bed and cab body lines are deleted, smoothed completely including the body roll it has to match the bed.
lifted the top of the fender to lay body on alcoa wheels from the 359.

I can also do so with my F-150, that i built a dually bed from a longbed and dually fenders from the square dually (red truck on box)--it was before i learned how to lift fenders easier :biggrin: 

















randomness

























i think im probably gonna build both and not do the 1:1 build...this is too hard to pass up! Future plans, the chevy is gonna be opened up with two normal doors and two suicide doors in the back--it was a 3 door but its gonna be a 4 door now. The ford, ill leave be for the moment til i figure it out later.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good bro, dam I gotta build me a dually :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i dig those duallys


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol...im gettin to be like chevy guy. cant get away from the damn things. At least theres a ford in the mix! I do have one more resin 70s chevy bed, and i can even make the non resin version the same one...so i may have more dually beds than cabs at the moment.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie those wheels are gonna be sick with that dually. Cant wait to see what you come up wit!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

what kit is a 359 if you dont mind me asking...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its blue and white on the cover.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i been neading some more semi wheels so i can start some more dually projects lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those duallies are lookin good Brian.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, the bug of havin the big ass rims finally bit the shit outta me. Im havin fun with these monsters.
Since i named my stepside *bad mojo*, in goin with the BAD series...with *bad news*, and *bad company*.

On with the badness.
I finished up the bed on the 99 and all primed in...needs a lil bit of spots fixed but not too bad. The hoods does hit the tires, so it wont fit flush yet. I did do the trick of opening up the grille area, which may get replaced with some PE stuffz.
Bad News

















the i shaved off the lower part on the 96 f150, so its laid out, and the back tire is hitting the fender...i cant cut anymore out cuz its already paper thin. So its got a small, miniscule rake to it  , but still sinister as all get out. Primed it up and laid it out.
bad company

















a difference between the fenders...the ford has got some sickness thats undescribable

























and my grocery getter. lol, this ones called *money maker*---im gonna attempt doin patterns on the hood and trunk. And yes the door is lighter than the car, it needs to be shot one more time with metal specks.
























:0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

duallys lookin good brian now u nead a dodge lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

got some sick ass work man. i think bad news and bad company look sick as hell man. progress looks super good right now. im diggin them duallys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Try grinding the underside of the hood a little, just go easy with it so you dont put a hole through it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..yeap, i do dont i. hmmm :biggrin: 

thanks for the comments guys...theyll be a lil bit before i can actually work on em..gotta build some customer stuff first.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 4 2010, 10:12 PM~16801570
> *Try grinding the underside of the hood a little, just go easy with it so you dont put a hole through it.
> *


yeah, tried that, the pic was after i sanded down as far as i could bare before it turned into a window. :biggrin: who knows, like i said itll be a bit before i can return to em.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Only other option I would see is maybe cutting the part of the hood where the wheels are and replace it with thin styrene sheet.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cut the top of the fenders off and add some styrene to raise em a lil bit or pie cut them and reshape them a lil bit or get a caddy clip and put it on a lil bit higher or get smaller tires...lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ all good suggestions, which im gonna try all of em eventually. Im still deciiding on doin a caddy clip tho, i have my mind to make the front end on the 1500, look more like a 3500 just by adding some styrene to the hood--truckin magazine had one that was a blue color with black stripes .

Also thinkin of going ahead and taking out the grille area, and adding PE flame inserts. Just to clean it all up front. After that itll be waiting in line for a frame build, which this one will be a shop truck, so a 5th wheel setup is being thought on.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

found out that the frame from Cadzilla fits underneath my ext cab f150 perfectly, so now to get some tires...i found a set of wheels closeby.  Good thing it fits, so now i can concentrate on just building a IRS setup under Bad News with a skyline rearend i still have.

Heres what the frame and 5th wheel + gooseneck will look like together. Bad Company got some more bad company in tow
















watch the dust, its been sitting for awhile









updated pic of xplorer in its wild setup stance.

























^^ and a shitload of parts to go thru. The bronco kit will be another shop truck setup we'll be doin later this year.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good....you gotta get somethingn to put them in so they don't get so dusty..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 6 2010, 10:12 AM~16812960
> *found out that the frame from Cadzilla fits underneath my ext cab f150 perfectly, so now to get some tires...i found a set of wheels closeby.   Good thing it fits, so now i can concentrate on just building a IRS setup under Bad News with a skyline rearend i still have.
> 
> Heres what the frame and 5th wheel + gooseneck will look like together. Bad Company got some more bad company in tow
> ...


thats one bad ass lookin tow pig!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 4 2010, 05:07 PM~16796634
> *its blue and white on the cover.
> *


Ok thankz alot


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love the truck and trailer.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks guys....it looks as if all i gotta aim for is one frame, which wont be too far along.

Got the body today Travis, of course ya already know that.. :biggrin: , frame is in due process of getting built...some weird shit with this one gonna be goin down.

MKD: if ya spare a few of yours ill have some of my own!! :biggrin: , naw i hear ya, the place before i moved from atlanta, they were in a garage..and impossible to not keep clean, plus kinda knew this one wasnt a show piece. It was my first canti--and it shows.  

Simple and easy cover for models..shower caps, and cheap too!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Do ur thang to that frame. It in ur hands. 

Glad ya got the pearls and stuff. Hope the box held up in the mail. Lmao. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..yeah, its cool..my damn room smells like that damn box though! lol. 

anyways, helped out the cab a tad by adding a lil bit of contour putty to what travis previously had done. Thats completely smoothed out & primed, and got the go ahead on the cowl, so thats soon to be gone. 

Also, popped on to do some research on the particular frame im building it from. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright Travis, this will help ya out...as well as the rest of ya's as to what frame im building here...this motherfuckers complex !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6vbfrVwc-M

get to around the 6:00 mark, the blue frame..thats the one im building. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright, went to town on the frame tonight, and got some shit done. its almost but not totally gonna be like the above you tube--slight differences here & there but basically the same setup no matter.

Tonight, the bags are built, as well as the cups, which is cut from a plastic aceteline tank, and looks to be about scale with the frame pics...these parts also move, but not sure if that'll stay or not. Also built A-arms out of brass rod & tube to save some major space up front. ( not pictured). Also began on a fuel cell for the back. Theres a few more othter braces, gossets here & there. Also gotta do the 2-link tomorrow, hopefully all working. Air tank is also built into the frame.
And while i was waiting on things to set up, i smoothed out the cab, and smoothed the cowl out, just for the hell of it.

Eat ya heart out Travis..lol. :biggrin: 









































random pics of the back setup and with Bad Company


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and a few more...

:0 

my front grille and hood on travis's cab








:biggrin: :biggrin: 


just for shits i got out the 49 and snapped off some pics. The tailgate is a diecast one...cant really tell.

































hella shine for black metallic :biggrin:

edit: dont mind the dust..it came out of the display case box after i sprayed it with clear, moved it to the table & this is how much its collected in here.... :uh: oh well.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That bag setup looks sick bro!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks James...didnt take nearly as longm as i thought it would. Started at 5, stopped at 10...not bad.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

frame looks good sofar


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 8 2010, 03:28 PM~16829849
> *lol..yeah, its cool..my damn room smells like that damn box though!  lol.
> *


lmao. Spring fresh huh? My ol lady was dieing when i was boxin up u and jeffs pearls. Hahahahaha


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

YOU FUCKER! lol..naw its cool...it cuts down the smell of burning plastic all the damn time....

oh, and ill make sure to wrap the box with a whole roll of duct tape! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lmmfao!!!!

Frames lookin killer bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gotta work on the front today, gotta figure out a setup, so all ya gotta do is slide the wheels on and glue em. Gotta add-on the motor mounts, add a few other small gussets here & there then figure out the painting part.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking sik bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got the front underway, totally movable up front..also the canti setup in the rear will move, but wont have the realism with the bags like i wish...may work on it a lil more to get that--i have an idea that might make it look right.

i also built my first set of compressors, totally easy! i did mine after a set of viair 380s, looks just like em :biggrin: ill have pics of it later on.  theres a ton of one-off stuff on this frame...Travis, can i buy this damn thing off of ya? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well a lil bit of an update on travis's frame. i did have a fucntioning 4 link, but took apart part of it, so i could get it ready for paint, which may be this weekend, but im not gonna jinx it.

Also gotta buy some tube like balloons to do the rear bags to get the look im aiming for.


























his truck made a stop at the hack shack...and found bad mojo  sittin around back :biggrin: 
































also painted up the inside a bit, if ya couldnt tell.









and a set of custom 380 viairs i built...i also threw them in some resin tonight, so..these suckers might be casted soon. :0 :0 :biggrin: 
















^^thats the pic i went by

before i took the links off

















comments welcome as always.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good up in hur!! :thumbsup:


----------



## williebling (Nov 18, 2006)

Sick work!!! How are planning to set up the front suspension?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the front suspension will be movable as well, i have the a-arms on already, which move. I gotta add what would be called the spindles now.

itll look like this when im done

















should possibly be able to pull off a standing 3-wheel too :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce bro, thats one thing I havent tried yet is a moveable suspension


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 10 2010, 09:32 PM~16855794
> *NIce bro, thats one thing I havent tried yet is a moveable suspension
> *



once ya do, youll be so damn impressed with yourself youll be dancing like a 5 year old.. no not really but its cool anyways. Jake did it once and it seemed easy enuf, so i followed suit. its like the 3-4th one ive done.


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 11 2010, 09:51 AM~16858730
> *  Jake did it once and it seemed easy enuf, so i followed suit.  its like the 3-4th one ive done.
> *


I have one of his movable suspension frames for my escalade its frigging insane. 

Nice work up in here.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good and yea its not that hard to do but now im working on movable with steering...a little more complex than just some wire arms pivoting on a piece of styrene lol


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Niceass work!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 11 2010, 06:51 AM~16858730
> *once ya do, youll be so damn impressed with yourself youll be dancing like a 5 year old..  no not really but its cool anyways.  Jake did it once and it seemed easy enuf, so i followed suit.  its like the 3-4th one ive done.
> *


idk bout the dancing bro but i am looking to step up my building this year so i jus mite have to do one :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sick builds in here


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 11 2010, 11:58 AM~16860691
> *looks good and yea its not that hard to do but now im working on movable with steering...a little more complex than just some wire arms pivoting on a piece of styrene lol
> *



i had the thought of throwin that to travis's frame,...i know how to do it, since the crewzer has a spindle setup that does move, but dont have lift up and down. I just did my deuce the same way, so should be easily dealt with. Will work on that tonight.

Also, bought some more resin casting shit...im popping out resin 12" subs every 3-5 minutes :biggrin: gotta do the air tanks & compressors tonight. *Dunno, but thought of selling a few if anybodys interested.*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet. Id take some shit.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

what u gonna ask for em? i cast some stuff but could use some diff stuff...i actually had a crazy idea after picking up my kids broken crayons...i remembered back in the day when u could melt em and mold em so i melted some in some molds i got it actually works well and cheap crayons work better than crayola...i did some screens and a ps2 since they are usually black and it looks just like black plastic and way cheaper than resin lol ill get some pics


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..right on jake. ehh at the moment, probably round $3ish. The mold is almost ready to pop off and be casted. Which, if yall 1/16th guys out there want some turbo's..im your guy!! :0 :0 

this is what ive popped out between last night and tonight. the black ones are with a black dye i added with the casting--i can do whatever color including mix & match.
















that is one side of the 1/16th scale turbo..the ONE reason why istarted casting shit in the first place.

i also been holding out, i went by hobby lobby and looked til i was blue and found the soft foamy shit everyones working with in a 50 piece bundle and also in glittered colors :biggrin: 

















got bored, and went to the train hobby store and bought some diamond plate and built this:
















and also built fender covers on....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i also built fenders on the truck im calling *Bad Karma* the cab is resin, primed and painted without being dipped in bleech-wite..the pics will show that this step CAN be passed up.








































started gettin goofy with the chrome shit im using for mirrors in the 6 tre project

















some real trippy shit goin on in here.

















































i went nuts with the camea tonight...hope yall like! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

on a serious note, travis..you can roll fat ass diecast rims out back. 

















^^ those came fron the 1968 diecast camaro...keep in mind those are the fronts, not the backs :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam u been busy bro everything looks great. Think u can hook a bro up wit some stuff for the mini build off lol?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..yeah, probably can. Im lookin around for other parts that i can cast up, other than car bodies--that shit is extensive, but i have an idea how to do it though.

So, ill just say this, if ya got something small that would help us out in the community..ill cast the damn things!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

resin stuff looks good i did some of the round inverted subs but i might be interested in some square subs...i took pics of stuff i did but forgot the cam in the garage lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah i definitely wanna try other stuff. the cast i did tonight has the two new compressors i built, and old one from a hilux kit, air tank from hilux kit, and both sides of turbos.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 11 2010, 09:36 PM~16866315
> *haha..yeah, probably can.  Im lookin around for other parts that i can cast up, other than car bodies--that shit is extensive, but i have an idea how to do it though.
> 
> So, ill just say this, if ya got something small that would help us out in the community..ill cast the damn things!! :biggrin:
> *


I was thinkin about havin notches casted :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Are you tellin me you didnt clean that resin cab first before painting it?? That paint came out nice on it man!!!
The 6 Tre is lookin sick as well


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 11 2010, 09:38 PM~16866344
> *yeah i definitely wanna try other stuff.  the cast i did tonight has the two new compressors i built, and old one from a hilux kit, air tank from hilux kit, and both sides of turbos.
> *


Those 380 viairs are cool bro, some 1/24 turbos wouls b sik too


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

absolutely NO bleech wite anywhere near my house...all i did was sand lightly with different kinds of sandpaper, finishing it with 400, then primered it..

i was nervous as hell to do it...and actually had a slight problem on the bed instead, which i was happy about! it wasnt the damn cab at least!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Mar 11 2010, 10:40 PM~16866376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got some layin around? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ill see what i got u can cast up. Got fukin 100's of jada diejunks parts.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 11 2010, 09:44 PM~16866442
> *build me a good set, and consider em casted bro!!
> got some layin around? :biggrin:
> *


U would probably jus need one and u can make a set from it couldnt u? Nvr done casting b4 lol.

Wish i had some turbos lying around


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha.. yeah i got a few large & small tv's, tweeters, 6" speakers, 15" subs...just to name off what i have here.

thought of doin some NOS bottles, maybe some partial engine parts...depending on what gets goin.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 11 2010, 10:46 PM~16866478
> *U would probably jus need one and u can make a set from it couldnt u? Nvr done casting b4 lol.
> 
> Wish i had some turbos lying around
> *


one would do, but with two, you can whip out double as many. this stuff dries at 5-6 minutes.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 11 2010, 09:49 PM~16866530
> *one would do, but with two, you can whip out double as many.  this stuff dries at 5-6 minutes.
> *


i hear ya :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now that i think about it, the c-notch would probably be better as just one, then they'd be a match set. Oh well, i can wait 10-15 minutes..lol.

Along with anything scratchbuilt, i would probably only need one of it, as long as its damn close to being perfect.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 11 2010, 10:00 PM~16866700
> *now that i think about it, the c-notch would probably be better as just one, then they'd be a match set.  Oh well, i can wait 10-15 minutes..lol.
> 
> Along with anything scratchbuilt, i would probably only need one of it, as long as its damn close to being perfect.
> *


when i get finished with my builds, il start some experimenting


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cool deal. Some stuff i can do, but notches are almost something that has to be built on the spot...but iof i had a resin set lyin around, hell my frame building wouldnt take nearly as long. Would love to make some of the new style show rod looking side mirrors, with diifferent shapes. 

i say anything that can make building a frame easier..im for it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Batteries. Never have enough of those. The inline elco ones and 60 impala groups was always cool to me. 

The air cleaners that i got on my red 55 hardtop. 

Some resin 4x4 glue on bead locks? 

Amps, ferret caps, tvs, subs, nos bottles, switch boxes, turbos, ele fans, disk brakes, nice carbs, ... On and on. 
Its endless.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ yeap it is definitely endless. i do intend on making a set of optima batteries i carved up in Bad Mojo as well as whatever other batteries.
Especially hydro batteries.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just lifted the molds off..everything looks good as far as that goes..i went ahead and poured a cast to see what comes out. Im gone to bed..we'll see what happens overnight.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a pic of the crayon stuff i did lol the black looks good but the other colors have black shit in em where i melted em with a lighter lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah..thats cool. a real cheap way out for sure!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea better than just throwin em away...they look better in person i couldnt get a very good pic


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i take ya word for it... 

i popped out my molds today, had extra flash on it cuz i was tired when i did it..overall, they are good. I did those in black as well, but probably wont use it much as it does slow down the drying time considerably.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright a lil bit of an update from me. I worked on the 63 today, doing some foamwork to the interior, turnin this thing into a street killin flake monster..also my first time fuckin with the mirrored effect inside, so easy a cave man could do it!
rolling it into the paint booth
















the possible setup...may eliminate half of em though..we'll see
























gonna make the swivel seats in a diff. color probably..another we'll see

and a possible up and coming project...the bed WILL NOT lay on on anything big period!
















this one may go upwards instead of on the ground.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the crew cab called *Bad Karma* got some silver thrown across its grille, the headlights have been drilled out and recupped with 32 ford headlights for the deep effect.

















also, took apart some of travis's frame to do paint work, the base was brused on, to keep certain parts that move from not moving again. Ill spray the pearl over everything when im done. The color on the frame at the moment is Boyds' Orange pearl, sweet ass color by far!








































the a-arms move, even to the point that a set of 26" rims could possibly be pulled off the ground...definitely got some play room now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

as well as i had to try what a C.M.B.I. member did to the front of his tahoe/silverado etc... i went a step further and opened every damned crevice i could on the front clip.
























goin back with PE parts on the grille..stay tuned there. :biggrin: 

just some other randomness shots of the garage, and other shit i was doing this weekend

















































break.........










































^^built a cowl for the crewzer, as you can see the pillars are on the right..snapped off from a clock comin off the wall onto it...  









eye candy..enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Puttin in some serious work brian, all looks good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 14 2010, 10:12 PM~16891964
> *Puttin in some serious work brian, all looks good
> *


x2.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..wow, just a bunch of MCBA guys willing to say something...i appreciate it guys honestly.  

took a night off for the moment, went and rode a 500 quad master 4x4 fourwheeler in 45 degree weather on a 200 acre ranch. cold shit.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good... u neada secure your clock a lil better next time or dont put it over your models lol


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 14 2010, 09:35 PM~16891571
> *the possible setup...may eliminate half of em though..we'll see
> 
> 
> ...


NOT HATING OR ANYTHING IT LOOKS GREAT BUT WHY SO MANY PUMPS??


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it was a cheap ass $1 clock, actually it came apart from the rim of the clock, and the internals fell out, eventually bring the whole damn thing down on the truck. Bout took out the murdered out black F-1 as well.. :wow: 

its been moved, and it fell apart again in my hands tonight when i spun the time foward....pos!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lmao damn that sucx but atleast it hit a project and not the f100


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 15 2010, 08:17 PM~16900949
> *NOT HATING OR ANYTHING IT LOOKS GREAT BUT WHY SO MANY PUMPS??
> *



no biggie bro, just tossin out there what im workin with. like i mentioned i may only use half of em.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 15 2010, 08:20 PM~16901006
> *no biggie bro, just tossin out there what im workin with.  like i mentioned i may only use half of em.
> *


OH YEA. IT LOOK REALLY NICE, IM LOVIN THE MIRRORS UP THROUGH THE INT.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah, thanks...my first time tryin unsing foam and the mirror shit...its crooked as hell but its cool for a shelve build. They dont have lowrider class here in the NNL, so it would in a class of its own if i took it.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam, thats a bigg ass shop there Slammd. :0 Lookin' good...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats just the shop, we got plans for some external lil shack like barns and jalopys sitting off to the side...lights, all the good stuff. Its just more of a wait and get $$ to spend on small ass dio shit. or...make the small ass dio shit, which most of that is. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice bro! Can't wait to see it...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

back outside tonight, gotta do some bars on travis's frame, smaller tube with thin walls to use on the same aluminum wire--looks more scale to me IMO, plus it works better with the canti to move.
gonna paint the bars as i go--with a brush. it'll all get sprayed later  

also thinking of starting my frame for Bad Company, not sure of what im goin for. Most likely will have a 5th wheel attachment. Tryin to get an IRS for it, but not lookin too good at the moment. :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn your shop is fuckin badass


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 16 2010, 03:00 PM~16908348
> *damn your shop is fuckin badass
> *


x2 got me thinkin how i can do one lol i got my lil one i did several years ago but its only a 2 wall 2 car garage lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 16 2010, 08:28 PM~16909755
> *x2 got me thinkin how i can do one lol i got my lil one i did several years ago but its only a 2 wall 2 car garage lol
> *


lol I hate mines after seeing his shop


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hell, that lil one i had im about to throw out...lol. cheapest thing ive seen yet is foam board, which they make with a black side, so thats the base as like an asphalt flooring..or do like i did and paint hammered finish down and get the same effect.

We did engineer the walls a tad, drawn up with measurmenst and all the good shit, made it big enuf so we can have a set of tool boxes in the middle of the floor to act as a island for tools.

Still gotta get some more I- beams and all that shit for it. Got a ton of PE and other aluminum dio tools waiting to be painted up and glued in. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 16 2010, 10:58 PM~16911411
> *hell, that lil one i had im about to throw out...lol.  cheapest thing ive seen yet is foam board, which they make with a black side, so thats the base as like an asphalt flooring..or do like i did and paint hammered finish down and get the same effect.
> 
> We did engineer the walls a tad, drawn up with measurmenst and all the good shit, made it big enuf so we can have a set of tool boxes in the middle of the floor to act as a island for tools.
> ...


Why you throwing it out....your shop is fuckin badasssssssssss


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Tight projects you got going on in here.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 16 2010, 08:15 PM~16911698
> *Why you throwing it out....your shop is fuckin badasssssssssss
> *



naw the pics your seein are the new shop, the old one you can put into the new one without it hitting any side walls..its not small by any means. 36" long by 24" wide 8" tall. 

the storage room will have an upper story for storage, reason why we went with 8".  

at some point i gotta make a fold down cherry picker--my dad's got one but its folded up since it hasnt been used in lol..100 years. gonna use it as reference. after lookin at the online resin versions, id rather build one.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 17 2010, 04:35 PM~16918141
> *naw the pics your seein are the new shop, the old one you can put into the new one without it hitting any side walls..its not small by any means.  36" long by 24" wide 8" tall.
> 
> the storage room will have an upper story for storage, reason why we went with 8".
> ...


ok thankz for all this info


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no problem man. if it can help out, thats cool.

popped off some recent pics tonight of what i redid on travis's frame. Im stil not very happy with the outcome, and have one other way to do it--which wont give it a real effect but..fuck i dun runneth outta ideahs :0 

bags before i took em off and fixed

























fixed...dont have a side shot, but cut out 1/4" of the balloon the put the o-ring back inside :uh: pain in the ass, but worth it. Gonna change this one up yet again as well.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

if they are just for looks try splitting one side and glue it back together skinnier...maby an o ring in the middle will give it the double bellow look :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also bringing back something i didnt finish in the first place...may get a two-tone and a change of rims but other than that...
59 hardtop cut to a convertible Boyd coddington replica in different color
all side trim was filled and smoothed btw :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 17 2010, 07:33 PM~16921360
> *if they are just for looks try splitting one side  and glue it back together skinnier...maby an o ring in the middle will give it the double bellow look :dunno:
> *


thats a damned good idea..before i throw the balloon completely out, i may try that..after i get more o-rings.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

Good! work comeing out of yo shop


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce work bro, dont kno bout the bags on the frame,but the impala looks sik :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it came out ok, i ran out of BMF that wasnt wrinkled...and kinda got over doin BMF, so heres a chance not to do it at all and take the shit off and do some things different with it.

Besides i just bought a 60, so might be kitbashing them together


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright, had a good weekend..got away from the shop and away from civilization altogether literally. On 200-250 acres cars cant be heard really well, and more than enuf trails to ride on. also went to a cruise-in this weekend, which i didnt grab a camera but all of 600 cars..everything from 1900 model A's, to airbagged s-10's and all types inbetween. My dad took his 57 fairlane 500... Also saw a subaru with suicide doors that came factory and the engine was in the rear..looked like a volkswagen but smaller! All factory!

back to it in the lab tonight. not too sure what im gonna do tonight yet.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the subaru you saw is a 360 lil ass cars smaller than a bug called 360 cause of the engine was a 2 cylinder air cooled engine smaller than 360cc


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a 360 eh? it definitely had the sub-compact setup. 4 guys and a truck, you could haul that sucker off!

got nothing done last nite, found 3 of the 4 wheels, but since i cant find the whole set, ill try & do a set of skyline wheels, cuz they have less forks and they are wider than the other ones....this stang needs a super deep dish wheel for it.

Next week im starting on a extended cab stepside ranger --bed will be here sometime during the week! (thanks again grim), it has a frame i got from 06f150xlt a few months back and took the rotary from the hilux and put it with this one..so its considerably all ford now. Besides the frame  
Im still debating on making it convertible or not and if im gonna open the doors on it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are lookin good bro.Any updates on the ford dually?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hehe..i was just checkin yours out bro. No nothing, its sporting an already built frame for the time being.









im stuck on travis's frame for a minute, figuring out a bag setup that looks real...there just isnt anything!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got to thank my bro's at CMBI for letting me in with there family of builders. I appreciate it guys, and i wont let ya down!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

took apart the balloon setup on travis's frame, just didnt fit shit right, so its gonna be a simple *shelve model* :biggrin: gotcha T! j/k gonna still be movable but nowhere real looking.

Heres a mockup of the wheels w/o a spacer and disc brakes on it will look locked up front.




the wheels will be coming off, since he'll be using his own set.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and a 60 impala convertible/hartop i hacked on tonight.




and i tried what wes did with a set of rims, if ya have a vice and sewing thread, this is an easy one to do. I cut all 4 in less than a 2 minutes this way.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 24 2010, 08:06 PM~16991773
> *and a 60 impala convertible/hartop i hacked on tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


Rims look good bro, and that 60 is gonna b sik :0


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey man work looks nice so far on everything. you dont by chance have an f350 cab do you?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if i did it would be in use. The ones pictured are one i did 2 years ago, and one that LowandBeyond did. Make yourself one, its harder finding the kits than it is making an ext cab..i can promise ya that.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT 60 DONE!! IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE SICK. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you may be waiting for a while. til i get skirts, and a bootie kit..im gonna wait on it.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I GOT TME. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

i am wanting to make a crew cab. i just need a spare cab to cut up. thanks man.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

good luck with it, if i get my hands on it, i would like to extend mine out to have at least 3 doors on it, since i dont have a cabbed long truck. On my way to atlanta this weekend i saw an F-350 that was done up with 8 doors, 4 on each side and i was all over that! Still rollin stock, but long as hell!!!

Glued my 1/16th turbos together, so now gonna do some research on a twin turbo hemi..so i can start back on my nomad. I also did some small shit like painted the back side of the tail lights for my crew cab black to give it a tinted effect, but its still red on the outside.  

Ill have pics up tomorow


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a small update on what i did last night. popped off the rims on travis's frame, gotta do a lil bit to it so im happy with it and add the lower link bars, paint it orange pearl and let it dry,and spray it copper pearl later this week. :biggrin: 

a few pics, first one is of the turbos i casted, and the original i used. Came out pretty good, for not knowing what to expect and not knowing what to do.









with that said, the Nomad made it back to the table, had to cut open some area in the tranny hump for clearance, itll have a rake to it, but a very mild one.









and the tail lights on the crew cab, still a slight red tint, which i wanted. Sprayed with flat black on the back.

















since its a moderately warm day, i gotta go pull the trans pan off the 1:1 and see if i pinched some wires inside there, somethings makin it pop fuses...we'll see.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Nomad is gonna be bad ass bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap. After i get it to the point of rolling chassis, i intend on redoing my mustang with a turbo setup on it as well. :0 :biggrin: And different wheels, but thats on down the road.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got a lil bored and always wanted to see if i could actually tuck 26's under a stepside ford. guess what, ya can!









































layin door, 22/26" combo, gotta ton of mods im doin to it. I hacked two lightning kits, gonna probably make the ext cab windows a whole piece with some kind of wild shaped window in the back. The tail lights will be making it back into the fenders somehow.

next to see if 24's will go under a stepside ranger :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You shoulda just went crew cab with it. :biggrin: I'll get the bed out tomorrow.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well shit i still can. Just gotta slide by a store and grab another kit.  

also thought about cuttin the damn roof off, but being doored and convertible just not too appealing to me. Or building a camper top for it...kinda give that look of a suburban-ish, excursion lookin thingy.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn, must be nice to have cash to throw around like that. I wouldn't cut the top, it's a truck, not a vert. LOL And a simple bed cover would be cool.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol, yeah, besides ive been sanding like a mofo on the top & around the window openings to cut it off.


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

I made a bed cover for my lightning kit, looked a lot better than a topper.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

that truck is looking good bro... cant wait to see this one finished..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 31 2010, 06:55 PM~17059537
> *I made a bed cover for my lightning kit, looked a lot better than a topper.
> *


actually i got somethin up my sleeve for the tonneau and the tailgate  its something i built for an existing lightning i built years ago...that and the hood were the only parts that made it.

tonight, i made the fenders...let me say that again... MADE the fenders. What a super pain in my ass, but soo damn worth it! No pics tonight as i gotta scuplt them into a real fender tomorrow, and were still layin rocker! Im gonna take the rear step off, just dont really work with the lines im goin for. And decided im gonna work with what i have instead of doing it longer...got too many looong trucks on the shelves waiting for this and that.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 31 2010, 07:44 PM~17060225
> *actually i got somethin up my sleeve for the tonneau and the tailgate   its something i built for an existing lightning i built years ago...that and the hood were the only parts that made it.
> 
> tonight, i made the fenders...let me say that again... MADE the fenders.  What a super pain in my ass, but soo damn worth it!  No pics tonight as i gotta scuplt them into a real fender tomorrow, and were still layin rocker!  Im gonna take the rear step off, just dont really work with the lines im goin for.  And decided im gonna work with what i have instead of doing it longer...got too many looong trucks on the shelves waiting for this and that.
> *


 :wow: yezir cant wait for this shit!! lookin good already!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looking goood bro ,but you fords tires is rubbin so hard on the rear fenders that they wore thought, might want to get that fixed, lol :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats called draggin & burnin rubber at the same time...lol.

ill have pics up of the fenders tonight.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well as promised. i also went ahead and cut out the step/bumper and built a roll pan, which was built in 3 different pieces for it to work right. lights, gas door smoothed out
last night after primer shots

















todays shots, you can see i done a ton of finessing to get it to look nearly factory in the rear, and to also clear some massively huge rims :biggrin: 

























this is what i have in mind for the tailgate/tonneau cover combo. this was done several years back after i saw a guy in a mag or on t.v. somewhere..and just had to do it...gonna try it again on this one
















i tried the ^^ one to the new bed, and the yellow bed is soo out of whack its not straight anywhere. good ole bondo!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just look at this bad lineup


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like the shop is busy lol :biggrin:. The stepside looks great bro, :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice work on the stepside


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Killer lookin stepside bro.Badass line-up aswell.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ok, got my stepside ranger bed from James friday..thanks again man..my stepside familia is getting bigger. I need more now--im hooked on layin bodies with stepsides..lol.

Friday, it cut it up and got it back together in a lil under 3 hours, now i have two rangers layin body in different bodystyles. Ill do a ext cab some other time..i didnt wanna hack up one and have a totally shaved down bed and no cab for it.
Pics up shortly


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 1 2010, 08:14 PM~17070921
> *just look at this bad lineup
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Kinda looks like Boyd Coddingtons building! :biggrin: Sick ass shop Slammd! Sweet lineup of trucks too!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i can dig it


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 1 2010, 08:14 PM~17070921
> *just look at this bad lineup
> 
> 
> ...


nice shop homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks guys, i havent done shit to it in 3-4 weeks. I need to build some display stands and other extra shit..but just not ready for that yet.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:roflmao: I WANT TO BE DOWN :run:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

umm yeah...

got some new batteries for the camera, snapped off some shots of my newly bodied stepside ranger. Im debating really bad to open the doors up on it.
i will be using a hilux frame under both of these trucks, to cut down on time building one

























































the red one is one i got from a friend a few years back..


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

off to a good start bro, idk how u stay sane wit all those truck projects lol :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

actually im runnin out of ideas as far as trucks go..though i did trip across yet another stepside truck i lost interest in. 93-96ish f-150 flareside :biggrin: with a 99 lightning front end...i quit cuz i couldnt figure out the damned hood...but now that im a lil more in tune with what i have and what i can build..shouldnt be a problem.

also..im tryin to keep up with Jake and all of his truck projects..lol :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

haha idk if u can catch up to jake and all his stuff lol. Hell i go crazy with 4 projects, and after my MT buildoff im taking a break from trucks lol :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 1 2010, 11:14 PM~17070921
> *just look at this bad lineup
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

them rangers are lookn good there slammd. keep up the nice work on um.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

enough work on the bodies, i gotta get workin on Travis's frame, 80 degrees down here, i need to get the airbrush out and get to sprayin some copper to it.

then also gotta cut & narrow the frame for the stepside ranger..or get an accurate idea of how i wanna do that, and start working on the frame for the flareside f150.
This week is more frame work than anything, so it'll be slow ass progress...
plus im doin some work on the side to get my new car paid off quicker. Should have $13,000 paid off within a year and a half with what im pulling in. :biggrin: 

Also side note, my 1:1 f-150 is up, but not completely running. Its been sitting a long time depressurized from the tank to the fuel lines up front., so its acting like its not getting gas...so more work here & there & it'll be goin again soon. Maybe then i can show these young punks how to drag body & eat asphalt with the frame, and not ball hitches...lame!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 4 2010, 05:13 PM~17094838
> *actually im runnin out of ideas as far as trucks go..though i did trip across yet another stepside truck i lost interest in.  93-96ish f-150 flareside :biggrin:  with a 99 lightning front end...i quit cuz i couldnt figure out the damned hood...but now that im a lil more in tune with what i have and what i can build..shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> also..im tryin to keep up with Jake and all of his truck projects..lol :biggrin:
> *


lmao you might catch up since i been trien to do one at a time latly but the damn hilux is kickin my ass lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 4 2010, 07:04 PM~17095585
> *haha idk if u can catch up to jake and all his stuff lol. Hell i go crazy with 4 projects, and after my MT buildoff im taking a break from trucks lol  :cheesy:
> *


maby thats what happen to me i used to do like 10 at a time now i got more issues than playboy magazine lol and i think ima take a break to after i finish this hilux i think im gonna do some crazy lowrider lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 5 2010, 01:25 PM~17101972
> *enough work on the bodies, i gotta get workin on Travis's frame, 80 degrees down here, i need to get the airbrush out and get to sprayin some copper to it.
> 
> then also gotta cut & narrow the frame for the stepside ranger..or get an accurate idea of how i wanna do that, and start working on the frame for the flareside f150.
> ...


yank all that fuel injection junk out and carb it hell put somethin badass under the hood :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit i wish i could. hell, i got another 5.0 in a spare truck with less miles and a betetr trans than whats in it..bad news is, different tranny bolt up to the crossmember, plus mines been lifted so it dont scrape the trans pan off...so its gotta stay. Believe me, if i could..since its kinda the new thing to do..wouldnt mind doin a flathead in it, bodydropped with 24's all around..but thats $$ and time i havent got.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 5 2010, 05:23 PM~17104434
> *maby thats what happen to me i used to do like 10 at a time now i got more issues than playboy magazine lol and i think ima take a break to after i finish this hilux i think im gonna do some crazy lowrider lol
> *


LOL yea, after the Syclone I have some car builds I want to do :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got with a couple of you guys about doing a fabrication buildoff, not too sure that any of yall will be up for it after the minitruckin thing is over with?? get with me guys!

Anyways, just some randomness.  Bad Medicine got a doctors appointment..got sent home with a hinged tonneau/tailgate combo. :biggrin: 









































found an old flareside i didnt hack up too bad...gonna ge the laid out treatment no matter. Its laid out with the rims right now, but the conversion up front makes it not lay out--or have a natural hood. 

















and hearse hooked me up for a 69 chevelle hood he need with these:
















no travis..not gettin em!
they are making their home on an old build of mine, this one had lambo doors (back when that was the big thing to do), a massive engine with dual 4 bbls (why the reason for the monster cowl), had 22"s with a super ass camber problem..just wickedly done--my first attempt..the body got saved luckily!
























i got some ideas for this sucker..just wait & see!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Daaaaaammmm bro u got some sik ideas going there. Im still down for the fab buildoff bro :biggrin:, but i mite b doing a car for it lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work bro.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

wow, trucks are looking good :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 8 2010, 08:46 PM~17139593
> *Daaaaaammmm bro u got some sik ideas going there. Im still down for the fab buildoff bro  :biggrin:, but i mite b doing a car for it lol
> *


haha, thats the thing..the more i sit on it and think about the ideas..the better it gets..its gonna be a good buildoff.  

thanks guys. That s-10 was done 7 years ago --somewhere around there. May still do the lambo thing with it, but we'll see. One at a time now.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

dude! im loving your builds, there sick! inspires me to do more to mine!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks man, im down with yours as well. 

gotta pick up some square evergreen 1/4" for Bad Medicine, then i can get wicked with it. Its gonna have a canti-lever setup..a very different one.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 9 2010, 02:41 PM~17145256
> *Its gonna have a canti-lever setup..a very different one.
> *



:wow:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 9 2010, 03:41 PM~17145256
> *thanks man, im down with yours as well.
> 
> gotta pick up some square evergreen 1/4" for Bad Medicine, then i can get wicked with it.  Its gonna have a canti-lever setup..a very different one.
> *


Pick me up some 1/8 while your at it. Wish I had known you used 1/4 when I sent that bed out, I got about a pack and a half I won't use, too big for frames imo.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 8 2010, 09:07 PM~17139873
> *haha, thats the thing..the more i sit on it and think about the ideas..the better it gets..its gonna be a good buildoff.
> 
> thanks guys.  That s-10 was done 7 years ago --somewhere around there.  May still do the lambo thing with it, but we'll see.  One at a time now.
> *


id be down for a fabrication build off...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

shits lookin good Bro.... Makes me wanna pull out the Cheverado and work on it.... :uh: but the 48 comes first....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The rides are lookin sick Brian... 
When is this build off of yours starting?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i talked with some of the guys in the minitruckin buildoff, and they all said they wanted to wait til after that was over....so its gonna be after that. I may start it a month after that all ends..just so everyone can have a damned breather before they hack the shit outta whatever they bring to the table.

From what ive worked out for the buildoff at the moment is, fabricators only--meaning, if ya think you can build everything on the vehicle by hand ( now as far as engine dressup, try to go without using a dist. harness...do it with wire lyin around the house. This is more of a creative, pull it out your ass..type of buildoff. Money spent towards the kit, should only be the kit itself, no other accessories.

Im still workin other small shit out, if thats too difficult to follow, i may slim it down, but would love to see where everyone stands as a builder w/o buying the shit they need for their cars/trucks, so then the new guy comin on here can see what he can use instead of using money he/she dont have.

Grim: 1/8" alrighty.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahem..new pics. cut to hell & back.. Bad Medicine saw the Doc again & got sued (sewing thread for cuttin the doors--haha i made a funny :biggrin: ), the doors got cut open, and the hood got some corner treatment.
































BEFORE








AFTER









































this ones becoming fun. I was itching to cut something..think i found it. I also wanted to cut a targa top into it, but..id have two pieces then & a very unstable setup to work with..so ill wait til later, once i have it set in place with reinforcements.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just one more, i found the doors to the sonoma, thinkin of doin it suicide as well, since im hinging shit left & right!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

both rides look sick man!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

the f-150 looks sick.. what color u gunna paint it?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn i remember that noma back on sae lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 10 2010, 10:09 PM~17155899
> *ahem..new pics.  cut to hell & back.. Bad Medicine saw the Doc again & got sued (sewing thread for cuttin the doors--haha i made a funny :biggrin: ), the doors got cut open, and the hood got some corner treatment.
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good man. it is bodydropped hard. keep up the good work onit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Apr 11 2010, 08:53 PM~17164089
> *the f-150 looks sick.. what color u gunna paint it?
> *



im thinkin primer...for a long time. Actually not sure on a color,..i should worry about it now but really not sure still.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 09:07 PM~17164305
> *damn i remember that noma back on sae lol
> *


must've been quite some time ago. the frame was totally shit! i cant believe i built that myself when i saw it...amazing the progress ive done since then..and the progress yet to go..

speaking of new progress. Bad Medicine, seems to stay on doctor's leave...was in the E.R. for a bone marrow transplant ( rear notch/setup), ill be adding ligaments (movable suspension) on both sides to give it true all 4 independent suspension.

The axle running across will be cut down, ill be adding filler plates on both sides to hold it in place, then adding A-arms on the upper & lower bars. Wait for the bag setup  



















































^^ that actually was a skill 3 on my book.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 12 2010, 08:16 PM~17174010
> *must've been quite some time ago.  the frame was totally shit!  i cant believe i built that myself when i saw it...amazing the progress ive done since then..and the progress yet to go..
> 
> speaking of new progress.  Bad Medicine, seems to stay on doctor's leave...was in the E.R. for a bone marrow transplant ( rear notch/setup), ill be adding ligaments (movable suspension) on both sides to give it true all 4 independent suspension.
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: DAM!!! lol thats different, Nice  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good brian, cant wait to see that rear half done. Gonna be fukin krazy. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: Some dam crazy shit goin' on in here Slammd!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

dude, that frame is crazy!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Very different :wow: I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 4 2010, 10:51 AM~17092292
> *umm yeah...
> 
> got some new batteries for the camera, snapped off some shots of my newly bodied stepside ranger.  Im debating really bad to open the doors up on it.
> ...



how much of the hilux frame did u have to cut?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Apr 12 2010, 09:37 PM~17175012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Apr 13 2010, 09:23 AM~17178141
> *how much of the hilux frame did u have to cut?
> *


actually none of it is cut out yet, but in order to get the rims up in it, itll have to be cut down and moved in 1/4"- 1/2" on both sides.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Frame looks good Brian


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

worked on it a bit again tonight. Didnt do much cuz im kinda pissed and didnt wanna start breaking shit i already built.

Positive note, the rear diff is set in place & i build plates on both side. This helps in structure sturdyness, and to help the diff sit in place. I also started on the front, i was clueless, but then it hit me to do it like the rearend. Ive thought of making my A-arms match the frame as well in the C- shape, to go with the whole look.

anyways, new picturage








^^cut the axles out, the black thing you see is gonna be my c/v axles..made from wire, so itll flex without holding in any one position.









































the primer keeps showing flaw spots on the bed, just where the plastic is so thin its thinner than paper & breaking..so gotta fix some spots. The engine is NOT what the color of the trucks goin, that was an oversprayed engine that came with the 32 duece i built a bit ago....im still figuring out what im gonna use engine wise, since thats ther next step in the process.

My options are a streetburner M/C SS, whats up on it with a mess of parts box pieces, a viper engine, a flathead ford ( my initial idea to use), or a aftermarket Ross Gibson engine.
So im still at a loss there. 

Though as for the interior, the frame to support the int. tub is getting built tomorrow. Which since i do have the original floor tub, but not gonna use it..gonna do a traditional B/D, its the only way i can see doing a doored truck.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i went back to the first page to retrieve this...

what it looked like when i was building it & now


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

new shit from me. bad Medicine got the ligaments in, gotta see a therapyst about the up and down  

built a set of 8 A-arms front & back, this is just mockup, so if ya see if poppin thru the wheel, just means i need to cut it down..besides i still gotta build a spindle for it to attach to.

I put a flathead in it, looked very small in the compartment, so instead i ran across a $10 61 impy thats missing the tail lights..and now, the 409 :biggrin: 

Ill be attaching everything tomorrow night, as well as doing a fuel cell & figuring out where the bags are goin ( if i even do that at all since it moves)

















































































after the headers are put on the engine, carb & air cleaner..i may have to do a cowl for it..or something else :biggrin:

tell me what think bros!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the frame and the irs but shoulda done some 4 wheel neg camber lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh i probably will, the wheels are still in mockup...i also decided to change to a better set...will go with the color im thinkin of using.  

new stuff.. sanded down the frame & put the first primer on it, still needs some sanding done to it, which is cool, gotta figure out where the fuel cells goin still.
i started on the interior floor, which im not sure on seats yet still, something skinny since there inst much room to play with. Ill be building a firewall tomorrow, since i dont have one, also gonna put a different kinda dash in it as well  
























new wheels

























and the color on the engine is what im goin with as my base coat, i may add something to it, but undecided for the most part still. Testors Laquer Lime Ice is the color.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also finished up travis's frame, gotta add another coat of orange pearl on it before i can spray the copper pearl. The rearend gave me such a pain in the ass, it dont move, the front still does.

























after i get the final pearl/clear on, ill add the bags, compressors, tanks..since its here..ill do it up! :biggrin: All youll have to do is the interior, and paint the truck...lucky you!!! lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

If ya wanted to keep it movin u would've had to take it apart and paint it, then assemble it ....jus sayin


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i know where i can make it movable at.. (the lower bar need to be changed out to a 2-piece slide in) but, its all cool. Ive already done more to it than we originally bargained for..so whatever i throw to it, is extra for travis at this point. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 15 2010, 08:25 PM~17207232
> *i know where i can make it movable at.. (the lower bar need to be changed out to a 2-piece slide in) but, its all cool.  Ive already done more to it than we originally bargained for..so whatever i throw to it, is extra for travis at this point. :0
> *


lol. Yup. I just asked him to build a frame. Hes already done way more than he had too. Glad ya did tho. Looks badass


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

seems like i got something new to show everyday...good thing for me :cheesy: 

didnt do much with Bad Medicine except doing a mockup on totally different wheels, and they would fit & work, but i think id rather keep the chrome ones.

dually wheels on a flareside...i had to!

























^^ thats just badass, but still undecided for sure yet.

the most of the night, i fired the compressor up and tried my new airbrush out, trying the new pearls i got from my bro Low...finished up his frame as far as paint, i still got to add bars to the bags & paint them, but theyll be done seperately ( im outta o-rings ATM)








normal light with flourecent overhead








with flash in same light








different settin on camera..








lights away & with flash.

its supposed to have a much deeper creamier look of copper to it, the camera just dont do it justice. thats with two coats of model master high gloss clear, and its shiiiinny!! 
teasers of the frame on wheels & under the travis's cab, my bed

























hope ya like! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ the third pic on travis's frame is about as close as the real color is.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0
lookin badass bro!!!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

man you do some outstanding work an fast too! i really like that colour on the frame aswell!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So I'll give you props and say that you have come a long ways with a lot of your stuff....my oponion, if it's worth anything.....you should of done some better finish work on the frame before you painted it. It has so much going on and looks great, but the finishing details and then taking it all apart to paint would of been awesome....this is what's taking me so long with the frame on my Minitruckin Build off truck....I'm trying to make it look as realistic as possible, but make it so everything comes apart to paint and place back together....

Keep posting updates thought...you are practically the only one on here that posts new pix every day....pretty cool..I wish I had the model building time that you do.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea same here i have a few hours a night spare time afte rthe kids go to bed and i dont always get progress pics but usually get something done if the ol lady dont wanna hang out lol...i gotta agree the suspension should have been takin apart then painted and in a diff color than the frame imo but looks badass and he should be happy with it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i thought about doint a second color like black, but i wasnt planning on doing ot a 2 tone anyways. My components, compressor/tanks will be black most likely. 

It couldve been done better, i agree. And i couldve done it, but to get at perfection, and that frame wouldve taken another year for me to do.  

and as far as having time to do work? i get off work around 4, and have around til 11 to do any kind of modeling/games shit. I usually work til dark around the house, or on my 1:1. If at all, i try to put an hour into models during a day, so ive accomplished something towards the next time i get in there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so i absolutely got nothing model wise done last night..actually didnt go in to the shop at all yestersay. Not that i didnt want to, but instead i helped the parents build a water garden that starts on a hill & ends in the lake. Its about 100 foot long trench with a 5 foot round pond at the top feeding the water. Pump from the lake to the pond on top recycles it.

My back, arms, legs..are so damn sore i can barely move...but it was worth it. You can buy a kit for around $500-600...we bought the $100 liner and thats it..everything else was imagination. Ill get pics up, so ya get an idea what im talkin bout.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

REAL NICE BUILDS...... uffin: uffin: NICE TO SEE A FELOW MINI-TRUCKER :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: KEEP DOIN THA DAM THANG


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

minitrucker & fullsizer! and now an import guy...  gotta have a lil bit of all of em.

i got some shit done sunday, but the computer wasnt acting right... i did get pics luckily. I stepped away from bad medicine for a moment, i did however get the console capped & sanded down, which ill probably adding more to it behind the seats.

Instead, i converted my attention to the bodydropped stepside ranger. I cut the frame off from the bed back, then cut it in half, cutting out 1/4", giving me some room, which ill have to take it back off & cut another 1/16th" out for some damn clearance ( look at pics).
This is my other set of $30 wheels from Strada Sports.

























































i also changed out the cab, this ones already shaved up, and was set aside as a paint body mostly. Its also getting a facelift up front, skyline type airdam up front, the mazda rotary will be going in this one...also gotta build some wack ass cowl hood that'll sport the air intake for the engine.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Was up Slammd! I'm not really a truck guy but f*#kin' aye man! You GETT DOWN on these trucks bro... :wow: :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

here just a few other pics i popped while i was out there.








61 impy missing tail lights, got it for $10..also got the ferrari 3/4 built for $10. Bad part, the ferrari is sprayed in primer, but it looks like a tangerine...anyone have a clue what the hell was used?
































it was in parts when i bought it, took about 5 minutes to get it set up, driver side rear wheel a-arm is snapped off (easy fix), the pass side rear isnt even put together...and the wing is puttied in place....very weird.

























^^ i sprayed this with a blue pearl, laid it on heavy on the silver...cant even see it!!
WTF! can barely see it in the blue...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 19 2010, 01:22 PM~17238176
> *Was up Slammd! I'm not really a truck guy but f*#kin' aye man! You GETT DOWN on these trucks bro... :wow:  :wow:
> *


i do a lil bit of all, but my specialty is trucks i can undoubtedly say. Thanks  

Oh, forgot to say..the civic is back on the batters box...gonna finish it w/o a shitload of work on the interior...i ripped out the sub box...just didnt look right.

also gotta get back on this bad mofo. gotta wire the engine up, and other miscellaneous shit.

















cleaned up the garage, all the projects in primer are sitting around. the blue hilux is acting as the parts/junk truck. 41 chevy is the shop truck.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Evrythings looking good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 19 2010, 01:36 PM~17238309
> *Evrythings looking good bro
> *


Co-signed.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn!! Guess you have been puttin in some work. The Ranger looks great, and was wondering where the civic was hiding. I'd pull that Ferarri apart and strip it and maybe cut the body up and use it for a truck or import project.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2010, 01:44 PM~17238399
> *Damn!! Guess you have been puttin in some work. The Ranger looks great, and was wondering where the civic was hiding. I'd pull that Ferarri apart and strip it and maybe cut the body up and use it for a truck or import project.
> *


you must've been here when i putting it together last night...i got an idea for the side scoops. I built a mazda miata that was blown with the dual supercharger setup like whats on Jeff's 59 elky, and used 360 Modena side skirts with the flaired hole on the miata...and it was tubbed...crazy ass car! I gotta rebuilt that again  

I dont sit around thinkin this shit up..i gotta throw it togehter somewhere  

Earlier i got home from work, walked in saw the 99 silverado dually, & the 2 F-250 super duty's under it...my thought, was to fuze both cabs together, then fuzing both beds together, making a tandem & also building dually fenders for it. All figured out, would be almost 20" long. Also using nothing but pete 359 wheels underneath.... :ugh: I doubt i build it. But thats where my heads at today... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Shit, I been painting pieces for the VW the past 2 days, tryin to get the interior assembled and the motor about 2/3rds of the way done.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that civic is deadly! :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good in here i neada clean my damn garage up and get shit in order lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 19 2010, 01:53 PM~17238483
> *you must've been here when i putting it together last night...i got an idea for the side scoops.  I built a mazda miata that was blown with the dual supercharger setup like whats on Jeff's 59 elky, and used 360 Modena side skirts  with the flaired hole on the miata...and it was tubbed...crazy ass car! I gotta rebuilt that again
> 
> I dont sit around thinkin this shit up..i gotta throw it togehter somewhere
> ...


 :wow: :wow: And I thought I was a fabricator lol, sounds like some sik ideas bro :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, fabricator..a buildoff for that would just be right on the money eh?  

420 day, got NOTHING done..thanks travis.. :biggrin: naw, actually put a back wall on Bad Medicine, and worked with the rear tires for a lil bit to get the *negative camber* that Jake mentioned..still a mockup, thinkin more camber in the rear, to match the front.



























also got off the subject, and got a 1lb casting kit, i have like 3 bottles each of the resin casting itself, i needed to get the kit to cast some shit...these have a flamed amplifier on the left one, and a aluminum crawler on other side.

i forgot to take a pic of it, but i also made a second batch up and put a PS3, aluminum jack, and a pete 359 front wheel in there ( just to see what i could do)


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good with neg camber...did u cast the pete wheels with the tire? might be a good idea so u dont have to keep finding tires to fit


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

actually i didnt....i still can, i popped out the casts, they look awesome...and then made a set of everything i had made last night and before...only thing that didnt make it was a jack stand, but an easy fix.

the pete 359 rim came out good, i put tape on the back of the rim in order to get the detail of the holes, they arent completely cut thru, but could be with a small drill bit. I also did it so i didnt take the chance of breaking the casted parts in with the resin forms....

right now, im doing the same thing with two rear rims, taped off and filled...we"ll find out in 8 hours..or round about that.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 21 2010, 01:11 PM~17260181
> *actually i didnt....i still can, i popped out the casts, they look awesome...and then made a set of everything i had made last night and before...only thing that didnt make it was a jack stand, but an easy fix.
> 
> the pete 359 rim came out good, i put tape on the back of the rim in order to get the detail of the holes, they arent completely cut thru, but could be with a small drill bit.  I also did it so i didnt take the chance of breaking the casted parts in with the resin forms....
> ...


How much u gonna sell the rims for, if ya decide to


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice.  :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 21 2010, 01:40 PM~17260486
> *How much u gonna sell the rims for, if ya decide to
> *


actually havent thought about it...not even sure what a good price would be for em. I did do a set of the rears...and i did it right...and they also fit a set of SS M/C tires..like the originals.

























^^ the middle one is everything ive casted up so far...they are different in color cuz the mix ratio was off, but still good detail and work fine.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

looks good i would pick up 2 or 3 sets of the rims if you make them.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if i get a crowd of people wanting em..i could make a few batches. $2.50 +shipping sound ok? not even sure on price.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah i was thinking about 3 so that should be a good price.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ok, heres an idea..Jake did give a good tip...how many would take a set of tires/wheels casted together? Then you'd paint the rim/tire...otherwise your out at least 2 M/C kits for tires at $20 a piece (give or take).....

suggestions are needed..appreciated.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

i think that would be great, easier on everyone.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill see what i cant do.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

That would be cool bro, either way


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

they came out nice id buy some forsure either way with or without tires


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im working on a casted batch of rim/tire right now...should be ready..oh 3am this morning..lol.









I did manage to play around casting some shit, and i got some wheels. the front ones concern me some, as they are more of a flat disc, you could mod it to fit in the tire ( havent worked with it much..more on the rear. Over the weekend ill toy with it more..maybe cast with the entire rim/backspacing piece.

Also, figured out pricing, $3.50 without tires for a set of 4 ( once i get the fronts fixed right), $4.50 for wheels w/tires casted on. For a $1 more ill custom color match it for ya. :biggrin: 

Heres a sample of what a black semi rim looks like next to chrome..on the tire.

































been a tad busy


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 22 2010, 07:12 PM~17275249
> *im working on a casted batch of rim/tire right now...should be ready..oh 3am this morning..lol.
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way the black ones look, im gonna b painting the ones I have black. Il get a couple sets when I get the cash


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cool deal. 

ill be grabbing up color dyes & another 1lb kit, im about 2/3 thru this kit...as for casting shit..haha, i got a lil bit of that shit to go...  

Got some other things im gonna cast up that might be something worthy of selling.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

ill definitely be buying some with the tires, oh wait would you ship to australia?


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

you say set of 4. what about the inner rear ones?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not sure about the inners...i gotta throw another batch together anyways..may cast those just to have the entire set. the rear w/tire came out fine, the front im not happy with, it broke off 4 lugnut stubs, so i gotta make another cast of it.

Would yall be interested if i casted the entire 2-piece tire/rim in the back? That may be easier than selling singles 

Oh, and..the truck guy got his hands on 2 66 impys today...i couldve got 3 but..didnt wanna act like i had a job or something....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

casting it all together would be the easiest way to sell honestly id take at least 3-4 sets for projects ive had laying around for years cause i dont like usin rims that aint for a dually lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 22 2010, 11:41 PM~17277723
> *ill definitely be buying some with the tires, oh wait would you ship to australia?
> *


cant say i have, but id try if ya wanted em! 

I checked my casted set...trash! the rears look as if they are flat..the rim & tire are a loose set, so i gotta redo those. Im gonna cast the rear dually rims as one big piece, to me its easier to do this way after seeing how much it can be a pain in my ass..lol.

Ill also be doing the fronts with back spacing tire and all... it may be a tad more in price, but worth it in the long run. ( 3 sets of these to a 359 kit...you do the math)


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well got into the second kit of resin today...shit goes quick when ya havin fun!  

setup the rears and the fronts as a whole unit & in different molds..last i checked they are pliable to pop out..but ill wait another 8-10 hours for sure.  









while screwing around with that, i bought some red dye...this shit can be fun!..it looks like blood when ya mix it up...and this is the results

















as i was talkin with travis, with colors...they dont make silver or even a chance to get close to silver...only way is to paint it. 

and i went wild with the 66, havent seen anyone postin pics of mockup wheel setups..so why the fuck not right??


















































and the truck guy in me did this...its not bad actually...








:wow:  
enjoy!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the red dually wheels look badass


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well i made a cast of the dually wheels all together....those will be easy to pop out..the front ones, are harder to do, cuz they tend to wanna slide around in the tire, eventually lifting inside the mold while it curing...im not one for gluing the wheel to the tire, but thats my last option. If this dont work, ill have to sell the fronts w/o tires, which is till cheaper than buying two wasteful kits for tires.
















there are flaws, ^^ esp that pic will show the biggest one.

heres the pink front tire/rim i made, half the lugs broke out into the chrome when i popped it out









and got a few things from BiggC, including the sub box, which i already casted :0 
as well as Ohio Chad's optima batteries..the original is on the right


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and...also while i was flippin thru my minitruckin mag..last months, and came across a truck that someone built that almost is identical to a truck i built when i first join LIL.
His paint is 50th anniv. corvette..mines 2004 GMC electric current ...close

































and if your looking at the newest version of the minitruckin magazine, when ya drop ya jaw at the feature truck, check his rear airbag setup...i already built it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ahh dually wheels :cheesy: bout damn time someone casted them bitches  nice work man.

how much a set? fronts and backs?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

at the moment fronts are w/o tires casted on..at $4
i also have the rears in single form w/o tires at $4
dual rears with tire $5

colors still available 

edit: all prices exclude shipping


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

came out pretty good but the tires are runnin diff direction...not that it matters lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

all looks good bro, i like that toy that was n minitruckin, and yours aint to bad either lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit that was built back in '05-'06..when i take the display off, you can still smell the paint, like it was just sprayed. It was my first totally painted, cleared, and buffed paintjob...and it shows. Really didnt take that much time on it, but definitely a fun build. Wouldnt mind comin across another supra & doin another..i already got everything here for it. :0 

anyways, while watching the mold dry on a semi front w/tire :biggrin: , i managed to find a dash from a 99 silverado to chunk into the guts of Bad Medicine. Completely shaved down, took the console part off & filled it & added a t.v. ( one of many im afraid :biggrin: ), and while i was at it added a firewall. it sits way back giving me more than enuf room for rim tuckage, and also will start my door jambs.

Before i do jambs i gotta make tank holders & a rack for the compressors on the backhalf. gonna make the tanks so they can slide in/out  
A few pics to hold ya over til then.

















































































where the guages are, im gonna add round tubing inside to act as a newer style guage on like a sports car would have. In different sizes.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

trucks wheels look nice.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

its lookin good the 99 dash fits pretty good just hope thats all the chevy thats goin in it lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol...actually it and the engine made it from a chevy...but ya cant tell its a Chevy 409..could be from anything!

and the more it sits, the less & less i wanna use that green. Im eyeing the pearl color solar flare to put on it now....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got the new mold fixed for the front semi rim...nearly perfect.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I need to hit you up for a complete set of those.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 27 2010, 01:56 PM~17319854
> *I need to hit you up for a complete set of those.
> *


gotcha bro :thumbsup: 

well got a lil bit done tonight on Bad Medicine, forgot i had a f-150 longbed kit, and found a place for the door panels, so i can really start on the jambs more.
I also made filler panels for the ext cab windows, they aren't going away, just gonna try & do a design or something else there....also depends on how wild i go with my subs/t.v.'s setup. Still tryin to figure out where they are all going. I got a widescreen thats gonna be hinged to the tonneau that'll fold out once its opened....thats just one secret im throwin out there. :biggrin:  

























and these things i casted up today..silver powder brushed on before poured cast


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce work on the ford bro, and the silver powder come out nice, looks aliitle better than the chrome :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 28 2010, 07:24 PM~17335339
> *gotcha bro :thumbsup:
> 
> well got a lil bit done tonight on Bad Medicine, forgot i had a f-150 longbed kit, and found a place for the door panels, so i can really start on the jambs more.
> ...



Still killin' it Slammd!!! :wow:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

please let me know when u come up with a price for the set of rims cuz i need a set for a project i got sittin around..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the silver powder ones look good you should do em all that way


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 29 2010, 12:44 AM~17337052
> *the silver powder ones look good you should do em all that way
> *





x-2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i could, the only problem i see with it is what ya see is what ya get...those pics are exactly what would pop out. the only way to fix it, would be to paint the tire.

If thats cool with everyone, i can do em that way. I just dont want to make the buyer feel like hes being cheated. i paint houses for a living, and quality work stands out. im aiming to do the best i can with each pour.  

anyways, off of resin for a minute...Bad Medicine made it to the dinner table with partner in crime Bad Mojo.
I redid the door panels with a styrene piece, fits snugly to the dash, and the lower floor panel this way. Ill be adding a tv to each door, and 4 6" subs somewhere in there.

































needed some color in here... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i think the wheels on bad medicine are the same wheels i used on my sonoma...did they come off a diecast?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah came off the 68 camaro diecrap i believe


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

killer work bro! bad medicine looks more sicker every day! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, its all the drugs! lol...

gotta get back on travis's frame, wanna sand it down a tad bit on the really flattened parts that have some chunks of something in the paint, finish the bag setup & get it back to him. He needs to finish this one up!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got the stuff laid out to do travis's frame, popped out 3 sets of semi rims, 2 playstations, 2 flamed amps, 2 subs, 2 optima batteries...

while all that was drying & getting poured, set & etc..i put a set of t.v.'s into Bad Medicine's doors, smooth with the door panel. Gonna just put one door kicker speaker in, running 2 on each door seems to look like overkill. All the doors still close up tight, and still laying door very hard!!! it scrapes to open it :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

new dash gauges









































the middle console is wider behind the seats now & the top of its covered with diamond plate










^^ those were built, with diamond plate for the upper bag mounts ( the bags move still, so itll be getting painted soon).


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im also in the process of trying out carsponsors.com. gettin my scion tC sponsored with some good shit already!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 3 2010, 01:32 PM~17375104
> *new dash gauges
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good i like the gauges


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

amazing what different sized tubing does. I was stumped as what to do there..then it come to me that short tubing would do fine. was hoping to put 2 smaller ones in the middle, but gauges wouldve been way too small.

Im still trying to decide if i wanna do a compressor/tank setup on this truck, since it all moves i cant mimik bags like i want to. My only way out is to build a dummy plate on top & bottom of the a-arms & stick a line in the middle of it acting as the line-into the bag---or thats one thought.

suggestions definitely wanted/needed..lol.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

could always do shockwaves...make like u would a working shock put some o rings and washers on the thick tube and it would all move


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that could work. im thinkin i gotta redo the a-arms in the rear, i was cutting them down last night, and now there too short to work with...unless i do some fabbin' and work the shit out! its been awhile since ive done something this complex all thruout. Im actually doin good, i havent started anything else..i wanna get this one done so i can have this one, and Bad Mojo sitting next to each other with suicides swinging


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright, been busting my ass on some resin casting. the dually rims are in and ready for whoever wants em in any color (4 to a bag) $5 shipped..i got a few guys grabbing at em like candy!! you know who ya are...lol. 

ok, so a call just came in & a trade for a 1/20 kit for 2 sets of rims +2....you know who you ya are bro! they are bagged & tagged waitin on you now. :biggrin: 

im also popping out hydro cylinders, skull heads, fuel cells, large & small tv's, (thanks BiggC for the hookup).

D.L.O. Styles, Darren came in and is gonna help out the bagged trucks/car guys..i got tanks & compressors out of the hilux ready to be casted. Ive also thought about casting the bag as just one piece instead of having to hunt em down at Lowes/home Depot in the pluming supply. 

Interests, thoughts always appreciated with dealing with this stuff. I dont wanna make a shitload & it not go anywhere..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 6 2010, 07:34 PM~17413686
> *alright, been busting my ass on some resin casting.  the dually rims are in and ready for whoever wants em in any color (4 to a bag) $5 shipped..i got a few guys grabbing at em like candy!!  you know who ya are...lol.
> 
> ok, so a call just came in & a trade for a 1/20 kit for 2 sets of rims +2....you know who you ya are bro!  they are bagged & tagged waitin on you now. :biggrin:
> ...


Kool Brian, thanks again bro... Ill hit you up on payday for sure....


If you working with Darren, yall should see about getting some pesco's casted out...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

could definitely do that most likely. If darrens up for it, i have no problem popping em out. :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well a small update on my end..been workin my ass off the past few days since its been nice as hell here. I got travis's frame back on the bench to GIT-R-DUN, and back to the original owner. touched up the copper pearl all over & cleared with high gloss model master clear..its shiny!!

Also adding my newly casted fuel cell to the back for the *real* factor. The compressors on the back are what Darren sent me...they were in halves, which ill most likely cast them that way, but definitely some amazing detail in them!! :biggrin: The lines coming out of the compressors will run to the tank in front of the fuel cell, which im debating on running a line to the bag or letting the frame setup act as the actual line for the bags...could go either way.  

anyways...pic


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the above pic is accurate as to how everything is..cuz its DUN!

travis's ford went down to Georgia, it was lookin for a frame to steal, it was in a bind, it was way behind..it was willing to make a deal... :biggrin: yall know the rest of that one i can imagine :biggrin:  
batteries are dead in the camera, so gotta get some tomorrow.

Bad Medicine is back on the table now, gotta keep at the door jamb or ill lose interest. I also tried bending some tubing for the rear a-arms, didnt work..so gotta rethink it some.

I did however build the tank holders while i was on the phone with James (darkside)...im gonna add diamond plate to the upper part of the frame & most likely mount the compressors on the front wall of the bed, so its one compressor to a tank ran front to back. Ill also be playing around with the Jakes idea of shockwaves...i have it in mind how to do it already, just havent done it yet. 
Ill try to make a how-to with it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also got a cool friend of mine over at rangerpowersports.com thats got a SFBD 83 ranger im gonna try to recreate from pics he'll be popping off for me. Gonna try & see if i can get it casted once i get it totally done and built on the body...what James hasnt hacked the shit out of...lol :0  
heres a pic of it..wheels will be different, paint is stayin that i think. stock









also, i did a lil bit of work on the a-arms..they're more like square arms :biggrin: , in any case, they lift on all 4 corners. The rear dont lift that much cuz of the way the arms had to be build cuz of the size and width of the tire itself, dont matter, cuz the frame is off the ground in the rear, so problem resolved!

all the way up
















partially down








3 wheelin like big time
















laid out, with extra camber


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also a few new frame shots, i built a set of tank holders, they can be sild out & removed for painting  

























and all the body panels on laid out on a rollin chassis


































heres a few of travis's finished frame, plumbed up to the tank in the middle.

























ill try to find some extra soft shit to ship it in, would hate for it to break :angry: 
possibly by the end of the week :biggrin:

side note, couldnt go without thanking my bro's BiggC & D.L.O Styles for a lil help in this frame creation..BiggC for the fuel cell, DLO for the compressors. Thanks again guys!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also something im gonna try to do to crewzer, this is why im asking for an extra 59 imy windshield part...so i can use on crewzer, since the a pillars got broke off by the clock a few months back..

















and yall keep askin why i havent painted it...its never DUN :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got the door jambs done on Bad Medicine tonight, wasnt nearly as bad as Bad Mojo was, considering its not door'd either :0 

Also, Travis, your frame/cab is going out tomorrow :biggrin: wait for confirm #

Darren, dont scratch yo head when ya get somethin in the mail from me...  
small present :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sorry guys, one more day, my post office closed at 12 on wednesday..i completely forgot. Anyways, thats considered done tomorrow!

Pink86Regal, the 66 impala will be in the mail shortly!  

Ive had a few people ask of my prices on my castings, so the list is as followed: ( im not sure if the prices are reasonable, since i havent looked elsewhere, but im not aiming to cut throats, just trying to get this stuff sold.)  

1/16th turbo: 3 for $3
12" sub magnet out: 2 for $2
viair 380 compressor: 2 for $3
12" square sub magnet out: 2 for $2
garage diorama creeper: 1 for $3
sub box with two 8 " speakers: 1 for $3
mid sub magnet out 6" 2 for $2
PS3: $1.50 each
optima batteries: 1 for $2
fuel cell: 2 for $3
tv large: 2 for $2
tv small: 2 for $2
skull head: 1 for $3
hydraulic pumps: $4 for bag of 4
hilux compressors: 2 for $2
hilux tanks: 2 for $2
semi rims w/ tire cast on (in your color choice) $5--bag of 4
semi rims w/o tires (in your color choice) $4--bag of 4

this is about as low as i can possibly go without losing $$ myself


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also a few more new pics of Bad Medicine, did a lil more to it as far as interior, i extended the dash to match the windshield, and added headers, carb & air cleaner to the engine to mockup and see if it fits...and it does by...shit its thinner than paper  also fabbed up walls on the ext cab part..got a big plan for the interior










































even though im building this, in my eyes doored trucks should NEVER be lifted up, they are so damned ugly when lifted!  but they are fuckin sweet when laid out pushin pebbles with the door!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 12 2010, 08:37 PM~17471949
> *sorry guys, one more day, my post office closed at 12 on wednesday..i completely forgot.  Anyways, thats considered done tomorrow!
> 
> Pink86Regal, the 66 impala will be in the mail shortly!
> ...


 :0 i better start making a list of what i want to buy. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

id better get a daily log and list goin of whats goin where..lol. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 12 2010, 07:37 PM~17471949
> *sorry guys, one more day, my post office closed at 12 on wednesday..i completely forgot.  Anyways, thats considered done tomorrow!
> 
> Pink86Regal, the 66 impala will be in the mail shortly!
> ...



hey bro, do you have any pics of this list?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

nvm, i went back a couple of pages :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 12 2010, 09:43 PM~17472045
> *also a few more new pics of Bad Medicine, did a lil more to it as far as interior, i extended the dash to match the windshield, and added headers, carb & air cleaner to the engine to mockup and see if it fits...and it does by...shit its thinner than paper   also fabbed up walls on the ext cab part..got a big plan for the interior
> 
> 
> ...


MAN this ford is coming along nicley. keep up tha killer work onit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this ones takin every part of customizing and spinning it into a whirlwind effect of mass pain in the ass proportions...lol. Its all good, ill take the good with the bad...
At least jambing the doors is over with, next is the wild ass sound system i have pictured in my mind


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

if it makes you feel any better, my first build since i was 14 is gonna be a full frame... LOL.. 

if it comes out looking anywhere near as nice as your shit does, i'll be happy.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just dont rush it and itll come out fine. The old sayin measure twice, cut once works quite well  Hell this is my first completely hinged, doored and custom cab build ive done..ive done ext cabs before, but none with the top still on it, so thats been a challenge as to keeping the front from warping down or up.

I gotta go this weekend & find some things for my sound setup, gotta find some things that will bend & curve without collapsing, but is also small in diameter but isnt wire (which ive thought about making a cage & covering with sheet styrene.

My plan is to have two curving pieces come from the ext cab walls behind the seats & meet in the middle somewhat & have subs at the ends of the curves, & tv's & mids around the *horns* as id call them..to look inside you think they were free standing..something i havent tried or saw done yet.. also will add big tv's to the inside of both lower walls ....not sure what ill do with the diamond plate, or if ill even put anything on it, looks good w/o all the clutter.

poured more cast tonight, so there will be more added to the list soon :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 13 2010, 08:25 PM~17483518
> *
> poured more cast tonight, so there will be more added to the list soon :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ford looks good ..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Chris..its comin along slowly, but gradually.


just bringing the list to the top for anyone that might have missed it. Still taking in orders for whats listed..in whatever color you need.  

1/16th turbo: 3 for $3
12" sub magnet out: 2 for $2
viair 380 compressor: 2 for $3
12" square sub magnet out: 2 for $2
garage diorama creeper: 1 for $3
sub box with two 8 " speakers: 1 for $3
mid sub magnet out 6" 2 for $2
PS3: $1.50 each
optima batteries: 1 for $2
fuel cell: 2 for $3
tv large: 2 for $2
tv small: 2 for $2
skull head: 1 for $3
hydraulic pumps: $4 for bag of 4
hilux compressors: 2 for $2
hilux tanks: 2 for $2
semi rims w/ tire cast on (in your color choice) $5--bag of 4
semi rims w/o tires (in your color choice) $4--bag of 4


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

how much for the audioban amps


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: need these


viair 380 compressor: 2 for $3 ---------4
hilux compressors: 2 for $2--------------6
hilux tanks: 2 for $2 ---------------------8

pm me your papal addy :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha no paypal..just m.o. over here.

oh and heres some confirm #s

James Evans: 0307 3330 0001 2147 8121 should get there monday

Hearse: 0307 3330 0001 2147 8138 should be there sat.

Travis Dillman: 0307 3330 0001 2147 8091 should be there sat.

Darren Ottman: 0307 3330 0001 2147 8107 should be there monday

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

more resin castings...still working out prices and getting some poured out!








aslo while experimenting, i came out with these wild bastards...tri-colored semi rims








:biggrin: 

and some engine pics i didnt put up. Very close, like i was saying.

















and a few underside pics...i love this lil stand for shit like this.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:wow: you a resin machine over there plus the truck is looking good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its turning into a small business off to the side..im not makin much off of it really, just enuf to cover what i put into it. Though some trades dip in my pocket, but sometimes worth it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

got some more confirm #'s

David Bayon: 0307 3330 0001 2147 8626

Pancho: 0307 3330 0001 2147 8633

Travis Dillman: 0307 3330 0001 2147 8640

Pink86Regal: didnt get a confirm, the 66 impy is on the way bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Medication update..aded some 6" flat door speakers to the door panels, gotta sculpt the putty into shape tomorrow around it...and im close to cutting a damn hole in the top of it...but i want it to be an functional slide back piece of the top itself...thats the idea, so i can eliminate the back window completely but can still see inside. All the thoughts i have for sound setups are cool in theory but as far as realistic..this thing would be a trailer queen for sure!

Other than that, filling orders, shipping orders and trades out...

And, painting up my 1/12 Hayabusa, i didnt get pics only because the camera wouldnt be able to get the true color EVER..its color shifts from copper red to green, has gold, root beer, yellow, red, a slight hint of purple if tilted the right way, and the green is a emerald metallic color..its shifts hard in the right light!
And as i was chatting with Travis, i think im gonna stretch the bars and add a wider wheel/tire in the back..plus lower it (cut the kit spring included)  :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 18 2010, 09:31 PM~17534308
> *Medication update..aded some 6" flat door speakers to the door panels, gotta sculpt the putty into shape tomorrow around it...and im close to cutting a damn hole in the top of it...but i want it to be an functional slide back piece of the top itself...thats the idea, so i can eliminate the back window completely but can still see inside.  All the thoughts i have for sound setups are cool in theory but as far as realistic..this thing would be a trailer queen for sure!
> 
> Other than that, filling orders, shipping orders and trades out...
> ...


DLOstyles did something like that on the team build 4runner. I think it looks sweet! DO IT DO IT!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=526622&st=0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the idea im goin for wont be a sliding rag top, cuz i havent a damned clue how those work...ive tried it a few years back to make one and it didnt work like i wanted..so this one will be a sliding piece of top.


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

kinda like... who is it, Webasto makes a big ass power sun/moon-roof? Mini Truckin did an install years ago on a std cab, to where it slid out and stuck off the back kinda like a spoiler.... something like that? 

i'm trying to soak up as much knowledge as i can before i funk anything up... i'm still looking for frame how-to's, body drop how to's (especially sectioning floorpans)... a lot of the detail stuff is universal(hinging, paint) but lowrider guys don't hack off rockers and build full frames like us mini truck types...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

like this...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, i knew Jake would pop a pic in....thanks bro...and what the hell is that in the background..a partially built school bus? :biggrin: 

i have the idea of how to cut it out & hold it in place, but the moving part is still fuzzy....i have part of it already figured out,...actually now that i think about it...thats all figured out while i write this..lol. Gonna use hinging material as my pop-up and sliding functions, the ends of what will be in the cab will slide in square tubing with a small line cut out. the end will have tubing glued on to keep it from sliding back thru...

ill take some pics to show what im thinking about.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

its my 99chevy limo i been workin on for years...lol the top is easy just cut it out then get some square tubes cut the length of the sides then cut one side of the tube out for it to slide on...then glue a tube to the sunroof about a quater inch or so from the front so it pivots up then slides


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, your thinkin just like i am. I worked on the design some last night, i usually just go at it with a dremel, but i got to save it this time, so im more conscious about how to cut it.

the rear window is permanently in..i still may put a license plate back there, now that its a body part and not a window. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and thanks again James for yet another started and unfinished project...lol, actually they guys over at Rangerpowersports.com have been waiting on it to show up so i can build em a squarebody ranger 83-88 bodystyle... :biggrin: 

just a mock up...i gotta get Dane, a friend from Louisiana to snap off pics of his ranger so i can get started with the front part of the bed.

















the most challenging part is getting the grille right, cuz its going stock...and the front on this one is different to those years... :uh: let the fun begin!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@May 19 2010, 11:08 PM~17548041
> *kinda like... who is it, Webasto makes a big ass power sun/moon-roof? Mini Truckin did an install years ago on a std cab, to where it slid out and stuck off the back kinda like a spoiler.... something like that?
> 
> i'm trying to soak up as much knowledge as i can before i funk anything up... i'm still looking for frame how-to's, body drop how to's (especially sectioning floorpans)... a lot of the detail stuff is universal(hinging, paint) but lowrider guys don't hack off rockers and build full frames like us mini truck types...
> *


Here is my old 98 S-10 with the biggest slidding sun roof that Webasto sponsored to me so that Sport Truck Magazine could do a tech article on it. This one was huge, it was mean't for a full size truck, but we made it fit. 


























Here is the feature from sport truck on the truck it self, I can't find the tech article on line any more...

http://www.sporttruck.com/featuredvehicles..._s10/index.html


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 21 2010, 01:09 PM~17563454
> *and thanks again James for yet another started and unfinished project...lol, actually they guys over at Rangerpowersports.com have been waiting on it to show up so i can build em a squarebody ranger  83-88 bodystyle... :biggrin:
> 
> just a mock up...i gotta get Dane, a friend from Louisiana to snap off pics of his ranger so i can get started with the front part of the bed.
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 21 2010, 01:09 PM~17563454
> *and thanks again James for yet another started and unfinished project...lol, actually they guys over at Rangerpowersports.com have been waiting on it to show up so i can build em a squarebody ranger  83-88 bodystyle... :biggrin:
> 
> just a mock up...i gotta get Dane, a friend from Louisiana to snap off pics of his ranger so i can get started with the front part of the bed.
> ...


good luck sir builds a lot! LOL ur gonna have 2 reshape the rear wheel wells too! i have this 1/20 explorer kit too, maybe i should cut er down and build with u?! jus 2 make sure u get it right! :biggrin: j/k im not much of a ford guy so i would need pics too! but i do have that kit though!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 21 2010, 05:27 PM~17565369
> *Here is my old 98 S-10 with the biggest slidding sun roof that Webasto sponsored to me so that Sport Truck Magazine could do a tech article on it.  This one was huge, it was mean't for a full size truck, but we made it fit.
> 
> 
> ...


damnit bro..i didnt know you was in minitruckin... rock on! 
That actually will behp some to look back on, cuz the way mine is lookin its skiny to me, needs to be wider like yours. I left about 1/2" in the rear for the rear cab to have some strenth, otherwise this sucker will be really flimsy...it sorta already is, i have to reshape the A-arms for them to lay out right and door to line up....doored trucks are not a good idea to build PERIOD

hock..what ya wantin for that kit??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad it came in one piece or pieces... Probably can do better than I did with it....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

goin by the passenger side bodylines.... :uh: lol...ill have to smooth that out & remake the bodyline...though im thinkin theres a major difference as far as that goes. The rear fenders wont be too hard to do, but creating the bed..or a scale foot will be a tough one to pull off..but im determined to knock it out. 

its gotta wait til i get Bad Medicine into the paint booth, my 1/12 'busa is out of the way ( another week and that'll be done)


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

started the rear bed panels, actually not that bad to do. Just a lil time, paitence and general knowledge of the ranger bedsides helped. Gotta get a determined measurment from 1:1 to 1/24 from Dane...since the fenderwells are off, the best bet is to have him measure the entire lengeth of the bed so i can have a ideal number to shoot for.

the fenderwells are another story...im gonna try and section another set on from a differnent 1/20 kit..if i can find the right one (s-10 kit maybe), and also deciding if im keeping the bodyline or not.

oh..pics will help its just a really longbed ranger at the moment

















and i also popped in a license plate on Bad Medicine, while talking on phone with the g/f









and *BUSA pics

























ill try and get some outside pics this week, this color pops in the sun!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

damn bro nice work on the ranger an the busa, i love busas an that looks awesome! keep it up!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ranger is lookin good but dont forget to add some length to the back to


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 21 2010, 03:09 PM~17563454
> *and thanks again James for yet another started and unfinished project...lol, actually they guys over at Rangerpowersports.com have been waiting on it to show up so i can build em a squarebody ranger  83-88 bodystyle... :biggrin:
> 
> just a mock up...i gotta get Dane, a friend from Louisiana to snap off pics of his ranger so i can get started with the front part of the bed.
> ...


i had a 89 ranger lowrider (tottal recalled) that was in the mini truck mag years back!! allways wanted to build a model of it ..i had a 93 explorer front clip on it... where did you find that grill??? thats the front clip i had but with a buillit grill..i was thinking a f-100 with them headlights you got...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 24 2010, 07:03 AM~17584904
> *i had a 89 ranger lowrider (tottal recalled) that was in the mini truck mag years back!! allways wanted to build a model of it ..i had a 93 explorer front clip on it... where did you find that grill??? thats the front clip i had but with a buillit grill..i was thinking a f-100 with them headlights you got...
> *


The stock grille came with the kit....

Brian, the Ranger is looking good, just move the wheelwells forward a bit, and you should be alright.... 
Glad its goin somewhere....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 24 2010, 05:54 AM~17584644
> *ranger is lookin good but dont forget to add some length to the back to
> *


yeah after i went back & looked at pics, i definitely need to add some back there, hack off the tailgate & rebuild it. Its not a smooth tailgate, will be a old school stock ranger tailgate with the FORD built on...that will be a real bitch to do!  :biggrin: 

James, what ya think it would collect dust here? Wish i could say the same on the 63...lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hahaha....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well, now that i know how to pop off sliding sunroofs..the 6-tre may get finished with one on it too...a really big one! :0 

speaking of sunroofs and shit sliding...this was thought up and slapped together in about 40 minutes, so its still a tad rough but it works perfectly & slides into place smooth with the body. :biggrin: 
























and the license plate..better pics


















it also closes up tighter than a drum

















:biggrin: 
i think ive almost ran out of exterior body mods to do to it...or im running out of room to do any. The more i think of it, every piece on this truck has been hand fabbed somehow or another, other than engine, seats tires etc...everything else has been modified in some form or fashion.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok i got to ask!!! what kit is/was this ?? i need one for a later on project.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

started off in Darkside Customs (james) hands, since i already know what it is....look for a 1/20 scale Ford Explorer Sport 4X4 kit. Good luck on that..i know where 3 are...and ive have 2. :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

I was wonder where that project ended up lol :biggrin:. Cant wait to c u do your thing on that. Bad medicine looking good too, now finish it lol :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh believe me its getting a treatment every night  

now that the sliding roof is completed i can work back on the insane sound setup..or so im thinking of... 
im also building a fuel cell into the rear part of the frame...and with the moldings of the fuel cell, i managed to pour up just the filler areas and not the entire cell itself, so i can have the fuel cell look but a custom one. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 24 2010, 10:42 PM~17593133
> *started off in Darkside Customs (james) hands, since i already know what it is....look for a 1/20 scale Ford Explorer Sport 4X4 kit.  Good luck on that..i know where 3 are...and ive have 2. :0
> *


shit if its thats rare ill just stick with the 1/25 f-150 an make my own explorer headlights..lol...it could be a 1/20 ranger..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

just checked e-bay not that rare at all linberg makes them theres a 94 an a 05 one was stock/green an the other was highway patroll. now my prob... is i had a 89 with a 93 explorer front clip. the 89 body is way different then the 94 as far as the body lines so i would be better off with the f-150..but i could use a grill an headlights from your extra explorer if your willing to sell me one??


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

DAMN! bad medicine needs to be rushed to the ER, its getting sicker sicker everytime i see it! sick work man!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 24 2010, 09:15 PM~17593687
> *just checked e-bay not that rare at all linberg makes them theres a 94 an a 05  one was stock/green an the other was highway patroll. now my prob... is i had a 89  with a 93 explorer front clip. the 89 body is way different then the 94 as far as the body lines so i would be better off with the f-150..but i could use a grill an headlights from your extra explorer if your willing to sell me one??
> *



lol..just cuz i say i have two of em, dont mean i have parts for em. The other one i have is already built.  

















when i got done building this one, i wanted to do a ranger...so now im getting that chance


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 25 2010, 03:37 PM~17600028
> *lol..just cuz i say i have two of em, dont mean i have parts for em.  The other one i have is already built.
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight right there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 25 2010, 02:21 AM~17596174
> *DAMN! bad medicine needs to be rushed to the ER, its getting sicker sicker everytime i see it! sick work man!
> *


tell me about it. Sick lil fucker it is. While playin with the pearls today, i slapped some flat black on the tonneau/tailgate, sprayed solar flare pearl & cleared it. Gives it a brassy lookin color when tilted but black when in other light....not too sure im gonna keep it. Aiming more for a hot-roddish *red*/*black* two-tone. I gotta find the right red to match the black though.

and new name sorta. BAD MEDI-SIN. gonna get a plate made up for it just the letters MEDI-SIN should get the point across.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

went paint shopping :biggrin: colors are picked out and being applied to certain areas already :biggrin: gonna be Italian red with Metallic black, a Diamond Dust silver pinstripe will break the two colors up. Goin for a more hot rod approach with the colors.

The interior is getting exciting to do. Ive mounted 2 15" subs in the ext cab part in the upper corners pointed down, there will be t.v.s between the subs, flamed amps are goin on the lower wall. 8" inverted subs are goin on the lower console, with a t.v. possibly making it down there. PS3 will be under the dash with conrtrollers visible somewhere. Thats mostly after i paint & flock it, which will be a possibility for this weekend :0 :0 :biggrin: 

will have pics up shortly, battery's dead on camera


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good and sounds like a good color scheme


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i like tha slider on that ford, good job on making it slide.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks bro. I cant really say i totally made up that design. I had to take a look at my scion TC to get the actual workings figured out, which is just aluminum rod with round tube as the slider.

I gotta get some primer/sealer today so i can prime the inside of the cab..so i can get pics of my sound system setup...and begin with paint/flocking.


----------



## jt2020 (Apr 4, 2008)

That sliding roof looks great. Got any pics from the inside?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

jt, i should tonight. I finally have good batteries in the cam and reshot the truck in grey primer. It needs some touch up done here & there before the color can be laid down.

Engine is wired up and done up in color.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

missed a night..the computer wanted to fuck with me...

anyways..i popped off a ton of pics. Lets start with Bad Medi-Sin..outside pics, and some of the bright red interior
































what looks to be a set of audiobahn 15"s, and 2 audiobahn amps for the subs.
























fuel cell built

















letting that sit and totally dry out before i add anything else to it. There will be 2 t.v.s between the 15"s


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and the two fords i picked up last week, with a new set of shoes. The green one may stay like that for awhile. Im getting a 64 thunderbolt from Deuces76 that has a 427 and a teardrop hood..so it may get put in/on there. the purple 63, wheels are stayin, top will be chopped off. gonna be building a replica of my dads 63 galaxie vert xl500  and the yellow one...a 64 i quit building on.


































and while i been snatching kits up left & right...add 2 more Duallys to my stash from BiggC. I havent ever built a dodge dually...so it got the royal treatment.
















lifted the rear fenders, will lay out with resin dually rim/tires, also added a front bumper from an old dodge truck i did build with 26's. This ones just another play around & see what happens kind of build. Along with the below pic. Ford Chevy and Dodge duallys...








:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Top-notch work goin' on up in here!! I still need to send you that money order too. I never think about gettin' it until I get home but I DO still want those wheels bro. I'll get it out this weekend.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 1 2010, 11:58 AM~17665252
> *and the two fords i picked up last week, with a new set of shoes.  The green one may stay like that for awhile.  Im getting a 64 thunderbolt from Deuces76 that has a 427 and a teardrop hood..so it may get put in/on there.  the purple 63, wheels are stayin, top will be chopped off.  gonna be building a replica of my dads 63 galaxie vert xl500   and the yellow one...a 64 i quit building on.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the purple Galaxie with those wheels!! Are they supremes?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh whenever bro..i still have a ton of em still for sale.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 1 2010, 01:07 PM~17665317
> *I like the purple Galaxie with those wheels!! Are they supremes?
> *


i figured id get asked thius question...lol, they could probably pass as a set with a lil more of a deep dish but no..these are a set of torq-thrust from the 32- 3 window coupe


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

They look good on that one, I knew I should of put different wheels when I had them


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Someones been busy lol. Looking good brian


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

busy....just a lil bit. just got 2 sets of 1109's in... :0


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

what are 1109's?, been out of the model seen for a while


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MAZDAT, 1109's are pegasus wire wheels.... probably one of the better ones that pegasus makes, the best being the 1301
Brian, the truck looks great bro...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 1 2010, 01:30 PM~17666101
> *MAZDAT, 1109's are pegasus wire wheels.... probably one of the better ones that pegasus makes, the best being the 1301
> Brian, the truck looks great bro...
> *


Thanx Darkside!! Now I know. Man, its been a while. I'm getting back into them slowly but surely, trying to move some cars right now to fund my 1:1 car and to buy model supplies :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 1 2010, 02:35 PM~17666152
> *Thanx Darkside!! Now I know. Man, its been a while. I'm getting back into them slowly but surely, trying to move some cars right now to fund my 1:1 car and to buy model supplies :biggrin:
> *


ITs all good bro... Dont invest in Hoppin Hydro's wire wheels... probably the shittiest wires, but back in the day that was pretty much all you could find at the hobby shops... 
Rick at scaledreams.com sells Pegasus wheels and the shipping is cheap and very fast too....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 1 2010, 01:41 PM~17666211
> *ITs all good bro... Dont invest in Hoppin Hydro's wire wheels... probably the shittiest wires, but back in the day that was pretty much all you could find at the hobby shops...
> Rick at scaledreams.com sells Pegasus wheels and the shipping is cheap and very fast too....
> *


Yeah, I got some wheels from him already, very reasonable.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks James... its coming along. Still deciding if i wanna change up the grille to a billet style, flamed P/E style or leave it stock with mesh behind it... also debating on doin a projector type head light like i did with Bad Mojo. theres all types of room but its not built the same with a removable shell/ with a wall behind it.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 1 2010, 11:49 AM~17665195
> *missed a night..the computer wanted to fuck with me...
> 
> anyways..i popped off a ton of pics.  Lets start with Bad Medi-Sin..outside pics, and some of the bright red interior
> ...


That's what I call fabrication right there!!, Look's good SlammdSonoma :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks bro...just a few years of trial & error to get here.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 1 2010, 02:13 PM~17666494
> *thanks bro...just a few years of trial & error to get here.
> *


Can't wait to see it painted


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the f150 is lookin good but id hate to drive it theres like 100 blind spots lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah no kidding. can ya say trailer queen!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a few things i been hoarding....still trying to find parts for both, especially the front headlight assembly. I believe i have one, got an entire kit & car for $5 but ive misplaced the dman kit now...no box so gotta go digging.


























if anyones got parts for these, let me know..id like to build them as a pair. the one with blue paint on it, is a george barris kit. it was painted once in Viper GTS blue/pearl white, but the car began to bubble...long before i understood what paints worked and didnt.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

happy b-day to me! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday bro 

NIce rivis


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy birthday man!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Brother!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 4 2010, 02:12 PM~17696303
> *Happy Birthday bro
> 
> NIce rivis
> *



X2!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

happy b-day bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:biggrin: happy birthday you can sell if you want to!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

happy birthday brian did you get a cake and party at chucky cheese? lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks guys & shit no..i did get some overdue pussy though...so screw the cake!


yanno the south is cool & all, but the humidity just about sucks ass!, testors one coat laquer usually dries in 5-7 minutes in no humidity...last night i started sprayin the outside red color on Bad Medi-Sin..the damned red is still dryin this morning...sprayed last nite. But in any case, the color is going on!

Also while out & about, i didnt know it but hoppin hydro's makes a neon kit? wtf!!
grabed up what they had, which is purple and got a pic of it under the purple crew cab im building on...

ill have pics up shortly.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

here are the neons..just a mockup, since it'll most likely have to be put in a car with a shut trunk..or an ext cab with a big ass sub box in the back seat.
















it gets bright!

some color shots of the hood, tonneau & doors on Bad Medi-Sin

























interior shots

















and a few other shots...figuring out what my next low-low is gonna be. Im steppin away from trucks for a lil bit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and then theres these

































my dad and my brother got the old beast running. 440 magnum running just headers...sounds like a fucking drag car!









its geting a lil work done to it...kinda have to..its a celebrity car, been in a movie and a mgazine way back when....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The truck is looking good and what movie was the car in ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

to tell ya the truth im not totally sure...wasnt Fast & Furious or any stupid shit like that. When we bought it, it still has polyglas tires & hubcaps. We put the 5 stars on & dad did the tarded flame job....the Purple Lady of Chattanooga, she owned it, and everything she owns is purple including her xmas tree--seriously! We have the original build sheet for it from the factory as well..was under the back seat where they left em!

and heres proof of the Lady..no damn kidding purple
http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1901...pg=4715,8749712
http://www.chattanoogan.com/articles/article_97126.asp

^^ theres a pic on the second one, shes standing in front of her factory painted plum crazy purple Chrylser New Yorker. ( its the only one ever painted purple from the factory btw)


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the red looks good on bad medisin sucx its takin so long to dry is it gonna be just red?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

naw, doin it all in red for the moment, then comin back with black & diamond dust silver....after it totally dries, so i can lay down tape w/o it taking it back up.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sounds like a good combo hope it dont take much longer to dry


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no kidding...now the hard part of layin down how the metallic black & silvers gonna be on it.

Its almost gonna look like a spittin image of Bad Mojo, except the red is revving red metallic on it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Brian, everything is lookin good in here bro... That 1:1 is just bad ass... now I know what that vid you sent me was about... lol... Ill hit you up in a bit bro... just crazy shit been goin on all weekend with me...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

happy late b-day! builds r comin out nice! u gonna get going on that monte soon? i may build along with u?! i think i need a truck break as well, i got a regal (gn) kit im gonna throw down on with a little bit of a body change up!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

bringing prices of resin back to the top..still got a ton of shit layin around.

1/16th turbo: 3 for $3
12" sub magnet out: 2 for $2
viair 380 compressor: 2 for $3
12" square sub magnet out: 2 for $2
garage diorama creeper: 1 for $3
sub box with two 8 " speakers: 1 for $3
mid sub magnet out 6" 2 for $2
PS3: $1.50 each
optima batteries: 1 for $2
fuel cell: 2 for $3
tv large: 2 for $2
tv small: 2 for $2
skull head: 1 for $3
hydraulic pumps: $4 for bag of 4
hilux compressors: 2 for $2
hilux tanks: 2 for $2
custom compressors: 2 for $2
semi rims w/ tire cast on (in your color choice) $5--bag of 4
semi rims w/o tires (in your color choice) $4--bag of 4

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and just a few colorful pics. I think i still remember how to paint.
























rims are now on to stay along with some sweet stopping power behind em









































and finally color on the cab
























 

still working out the interior part of the bed before i can shoot it with red. i still need to shoot the cab, doors, hood tonneau and bed all together 2-3 times..so i can get a good matchin color. then 4-5 coats of clear.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

that is one wild creation i tell ya wut (in hank hill's voice)  :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Coming along awesome bro! Cant wait to see this thing finished!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good...is there no rocker support at all?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 7 2010, 07:55 PM~17721975
> *and just a few colorful pics.  I think i still remember how to paint.
> 
> 
> ...




That shits lookin WILD bro!!! :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 8 2010, 07:49 AM~17725978
> *lookin good...is there no rocker support at all?
> *



i dont have one under it at the moment but plan on using small piece of wire to hold everything in place, less glue & less parts hanging off the frame to body.  

thanks for the comments guys, finished the bed tonight & have the first coat of red on the entire truck...have pics in camera, but ya gotta wait a day! :biggrin: 
Bad Med-Sin is a bright pill to swallow now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i said fuck it. heres a first coat on everything, doors hod and tonneau have a shot of clear but will be reapinted once i wet sand this coat down..once it dries :uh: fuckin humidity!

anyways, pics :biggrin: 

































































notice, the grille is cut out..goin with PE grille..gotta check out whats available for this style. :biggrin: 

next step is running exhaust, radiator & all that up front shit, doing the interior, debating on doin the diamond plate in sliver BMF or black chrome BMF for a different look, since there will be two solobaric inverted subs on it behind the seats, and two 8" inverted subs lower behind the seats...the floor will probably be red, not sure if im flocking it yet or not.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice!! you should flock the floor as well bro...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i agree with james you should flock it but i think it should be in black


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah im thinkin the only thing i wanna paint and keep sprayed is the dash. gotta see what the black BMF looks like as well..to see if im using it or not.

i have a magazine of a 2 tone red/black, but the black is on top..may go that route.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

humidity is like 200% today...fucking insane...havent touched Bad Medi-Sin, just really wanna think on the design and wait til the humidity goes down so i can lay the red down a few more times over everything.

Also, get in line if yall wantin some S-10 clips..homie hocks gonna help rock out the minitruckin world...im gonna cast em up!  thanks again bro!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 wow


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

did you chop the top too? damn son!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@Jun 11 2010, 10:04 PM~17764931
> *did you chop the top too? damn son!
> *


naw..didnt do that...maybe next time. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 11 2010, 03:40 PM~17762155
> *humidity is like 200% today...fucking insane...havent touched Bad Medi-Sin, just really wanna think on the design  and wait til the humidity goes down so i can lay the red down a few more times over everything.
> 
> Also, get in line if yall wantin some S-10 clips..homie hocks gonna help rock out the minitruckin world...im gonna cast em up!   thanks again bro!
> *


i gotta get em there 1st bro!! LOL but hell yah!! IF U GOT A 1/20 DIME I HAVE A FRONT GRILL/VALANCE PIECE THAT WILL TAKE UR 94-96 DIME KIT TO A 99-03 kit in a flash of some of Brians resin!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I may be hittin you up for some clips...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright guys, theres your answer, it fits a 1/20. i have a blazer i intend on building..after..cough cough me and hock have our ways on an impala...just gotta figure out what first. thats a buildoff son..two truck guys goin nuts on an impala .. :0 :0 :0 oh shit..wtf!! ahha.


hang on guys, we'll keep ya informed


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 11 2010, 10:30 PM~17765120
> *I may be hittin you up for some clips...
> *


you and a few other guys...  me included


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 11 2010, 10:32 PM~17765135
> *alright guys, theres your answer, it fits a 1/20.  i have a blazer i intend on building..after..cough cough me and hock have our ways on an impala...just gotta figure out what first.  thats a buildoff son..two truck guys goin nuts on an impala .. :0  :0  :0   oh shit..wtf!!  ahha.
> hang on guys, we'll keep ya informed
> *


so what u thinkin on a year then? we building the same year or just show up to the thread with anything as long as its an impala?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well, if not an impala, you got anything else layin around..other than a truck?

i have a 59 impy convertible, i may do just cuz i havent built that car in ages.
And how long we goin for?

Also, i did a lil more casting....did NOS tanks 1/24 turbos, and diorama wrenches and hand tools


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 13 2010, 07:35 AM~17773131
> *well, if not an impala, you got anything else layin around..other than a truck?
> 
> i have a 59 impy convertible, i may do just cuz i havent built that car in ages.
> ...


ok bring it with ur 59 and i think i had a 58... if not i got a 67 or 70 ill do! i got planty of 63 n 64, but u always see them u know?! time line... how about 2 months since were both crunched 4 time? i was gonna start a new thread 4 this, but since it was ur idea, ill let u put it down!  see yah on the battle field!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah i already have a 63 in progress..possibly during or right after itll get done.

New post setup..show me whatcha got.

Oh casted the NOS bottles today, awesome, still gotta work on the 1/24 turbo..its a bitch to cast, and the hand tools are still in progress...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice castins bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey ya know me, always up for a challenge..whom and whatever it is.  

And nice to see ya back...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

last night i did a lil bit of work to the 59, but nothing that amounted up to anything...gotta run & get supplies today for the rest of it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn page 4 :0 

well since the buildoff is goin on, ill keep this free & clear of that. But since im in a buildoff there isnt much time to work on other projects. I am however doing a joint venture with a life long friend. Its his kit but im adding to his knowledge with custom ideas...hes a out of the box kinda guy. His first was a handpainted 64 GTO...so ya get where im comin from.  

so at the moment, not the repop issued kit either--- 70 Buick GTX, its layin frame on wheels/tires from the pro-street chevelle, engine is stock except its wired & plumbed, air scoop from Bob Glidden pro stock ford thunderbird (old shit huh) airbags up front with custom upper mount. Wheels do roll btw. Trunk is open & hinged, fuel cell, tank & compressor for bags are inside on newly formed sheeting on the seats. roll cage from a NASCAR thats getting built thru to the trunk floor to hold fuel cell, battery & NOS tank, he scratchbuilt a parachute setup comin off the bumper...all this is getting wired up or plumbed somehow.

The paint is something im trying, hes wanting dark like a red to black fade, with flames... :wow: were gonna use the flames from the 66 el camino and use em.
goin with italian red base, dark cherry pearl & transparent red over that..so it will have a candy to it...which will fade into black metallic on the bottom of the car  

just to keep ya in mind,..all that mentioned above may take another 6 months.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sounds cool.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres what the GTX looks like as of right now...in parts
























:biggrin: 

well i went out and found that hobby lobby & hobbytown is having a sale on a good bit of everything..including models...2 hobby lobbys later & 1 hobbytown i can home with 2 of these Ford GT kits at $6.11 a piece (orig. price $16.95)








there at half price..not all the pads are there but i can still use it









and i got itchy with the Ford GT kit..and holy shit are the rims sweetttt. A lil taste:66 impy

































62 impy

























1/20 nissan xcab









and where they are staying..the ranger project..til i find the suitable set


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

brought this ole pain in the ass out...its come across the entire U.S.A. to get built..damnit heres how its gonna get built.

old..and i mean old started bed-sides:

















new bedsides from a 1/20 chevy blazer..from the second row doors back :biggrin: 
the bodylines actually line up, but the body at the bottom is off, but thats easier than building an entire bedside IMO. Gotta fix the rear fenders to get them to be like a 83 model...more squared off.
































:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :cheesy: Them impalas look badass with them wheels.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah thats what i thought when i pulled em out.. like pro-rod or some shit. Could definitely pull off a biscayne with the 62...might just do that up after the buildoff..

did try putting them under a 70 impy...that just didnt look right.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 26 2010, 08:29 PM~17895574
> *brought this ole pain in the ass out...its come across the entire U.S.A. to get built..damnit heres how its gonna get built.
> 
> old..and i mean old started bed-sides:
> ...


I NEED THAT FRONT HEADLIGHT AND GRILL PANEL AND THE BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

good luck finding one. If i dont hack into this one i may send it ur way, but i gotta build another square body grille for it.

Maybe i could cast this....seems to be a tough one to get hands on. :biggrin:
also thinkin of casting bags put together and ready to put on car


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i think the roof needs to be more flat those trucks are boxie as a mofo


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well yeah, and its only been like the second time ive worked on it as well. Its still a LONG way off just as it sits.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

do u have pics of your resin turbos.. will they work for a revell honda motor?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

to be honest i havent casted one up that looked right. the 1/24 i got off of the thunderbird just dont look like a damn turbo..more like a glob of plastic in the form of a retarded turbo if anything...

til i find one thats suitable im not casting those...not the thunderbird version anyway. if i could find one in 1/24 that i can cast both sides..then ill do it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jun 27 2010, 03:16 PM~17899777
> *i think the roof needs to be more flat those trucks are boxie as a mofo
> *


Thats what I thought after I started the damn thing, just lost interest in it...
Glad to see your doin it up Brian... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 28 2010, 05:37 PM~17910127
> *to be honest i havent casted one up that looked right.  the 1/24 i got off of the thunderbird just dont look like a damn turbo..more like a glob of plastic in the form of a retarded turbo if anything...
> 
> til i find one thats suitable im not casting those...not the thunderbird version anyway.  if i could find one in 1/24 that i can cast both sides..then ill do it.
> *


what about the turbo from the d-50?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it has one? shit i had that kit & didnt even remotely look. lol

a pic of it bychance?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey Bri, check with the guy who makes these. Grab up a couple and cast more.

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=32776


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..envious..yeah i know him might have to get with him on those..or look real close & possibly build my own to cast.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hey knuckle head, get at me with your addy, so i can get this dime clip to you , that you and hock talked about  :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 29 2010, 05:18 PM~17918530
> *haha..envious..yeah i know him  might have to get with him on those..or look real close & possibly build my own to cast.
> *


Actually, I don't think he's the one that made em, but he could tell you where he got em.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 26 2010, 10:22 PM~17895517
> *heres what the GTX looks like as of right now...in parts
> 
> 
> ...


damn talk about staggered rims! wut is that rear tire like a 505/25/24 or somethin? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17911817
> *it has one?  shit i had that kit & didnt even remotely look.  lol
> 
> a pic of it bychance?
> *


yezsit, lemme go hit it up!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 29 2010, 06:25 PM~17920576
> *yezsit, lemme go hit it up!
> *


ok here goes bro! not as good as the one from the link u had but the turbo from the d-50, its a 2 piece with the intake on the side


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the 2 piece turbo i have is a 1/16th scale, i did try the 1/24 but it wasnt 2 piece like that one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

while me ad hock are doin this lil lowrider buildoff, i was itching to build a truck/s...instead i began the finishing parts on bad medicine, with wiring and placing mid's as well as BMF in black chrome the diamond plate that runs the console, also apinted the tv, and other lil shit on the dash. The interior color is a shade different than whats outside of the truck, which actually works well with the other colors im thrown to it.

























i also took some medicine, and let 'er break BAD









































just throwing shoes all over the place

































and a gansta lean...yanno the type.

















:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

forgot to mention...got another chevy stepside goin, gonna be the big brother of Bad MoJo  








and then ya got this









plans are...full frame build, bigger tires/wheels, paint colors & paint scheme already figured out...just getting everything laid out to do it is the next priority..and all needs to happen before November,... :uh: 

or the other build that im keepin secret for the moment.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good...you gonna lift it enough to stick the other one under it?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 5 2010, 10:39 AM~17963928
> *lookin good...you gonna lift it enough to stick the other one under it?
> *


x2, thats a good idea!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you reading my mind again? im debating if i shouldnt do a ext cab so i can tuck the entire bed..a shortbed isnt nearly long enuf.

In any case, while thats roaming in my mind, i started putting chrome on the 59...but thats another post.
Heres what i did after that..









































its almost ready for paint, im going a very bright green, wheels are undecided on color..these thats on it are staying. I used a hilux frame, no mods to accomodate the ranger, the interior tub had to be spliced for the Mazda RX-7 engine i tucked in there :biggrin: , i also modded the rear frame so it would let the rearend travel a lil deeper into the pocket (no ****)


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and before yall start asking bout the hilux in the back..i cut that sucker up today in about an hour, this is my result.

















one was the longbed 4X4, the other was a shortbed. Not much left of either one


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 5 2010, 07:42 PM~17967867
> *and before yall start asking bout the hilux in the back..i cut that sucker up today in about an hour, this is my result.
> 
> 
> ...


do ur tandem axel thing homie... but throw me the 2 extra bumper and valance's u should have if u only used the beds?! i cant believe u cut that green yota with the multi decals?! hows the resin comin, and di u get the 1/24 dime yet?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gotta see what i still have left from that..u'll get a hookup since ya hooked me up with the other clip. As far as the casting, havent messed with it much, need some powder. May try color on some of it tonight..we'll see. If you want the first 5 that came out, you can definitely have em, they arent perfect but they are workable.
The 1/24 isnt here yet, but same with it, first 5 goin somewhere hock or dropped..whoever wants em.  

And that green yota was lifted, the frame is under the stepside chevy, the decals can be done again..and the green color is what i had in mind for the ranger..but may do that tandem in green instead with white rims, phantom grille..kinda old school but with a new flair. I have a bed cover on another, may use it and build off it & make a long one that covers the tandem...but thats another day!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:biggrin: sounds good! and ill split the 1/25 with jeff! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that hilux and it would be cool to try and make the ranger into a mazda since it has the wankel engine...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmmm..a mazda. ill have to look at the front end lights..that and i dont think mazda made a stepside...if they did i didnt look hard enuf to know!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i dont think they came factory? but ive seen a few with the stepside beds...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 04:43 PM~17995699
> *yea i dont think they came factory? but ive seen a few with the stepside beds...
> *


i have tried a few times on makin a mazda, the closest i came was from the D50, but now that i get 2 lookin more at that ranger...... OK I NEED A RANGER KIT!! they had one fleet side right? the splash kit maybe?! or the coca cola kit?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..haha, ill beat ya too it. i got both a splash and fleetside bed and cab..which was painted today while i worked on the 59..multi-tasking, you should try that..gets shit done! :0 

batteries are dead on camera, got interesting details on the 59 that i did tonight


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the early ranger based mazdas had fleetsides just like a ranger and the front wasnt alot different than the rangers but the second gen had a diff bed and alot more different front end including fenders and the bed almost resembeled a stepside but wasnt actually a stepside
first gen
http://www.whatkeyauto.com/1997mazda4000green.jpg
second gen
http://www.richardsonmotorcompany.com/uplo...2500TruckLS.jpg
1st gen would be easy to convert second would be alot harder


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ yeah i agree on the sec gen...got a next door neighbor that has one..ratty POS!

anyways, while slingin foam to the 59, i managed to get some *other projects* in primers, and wheel swaps..and all that good ole shit!

wheel change '05 Ford GT rims/tires

































resprayed Crewzer, nevermind the hood, thats a color sample i was tryin, actually lookin for a bright ass yellow to cover the entire truck.
































gonna add the projector lights like Bad Mojo has as well.

then sprayed grabber green to this soon to be done project..bed still neds some attention, but overall still isnt a bad color.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just for shits & giggles, the fords came out









































and this also showed up on my doorstep the other day...thanks again David


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> ^^ yeah i agree on the sec gen...got a next door neighbor that has one..ratty POS!
> 
> anyways, while slingin foam to the 59, i managed to get some *other projects* in primers, and wheel swaps..and all that good ole shit!
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 8 2010, 08:37 PM~17997953
> *lol..haha, ill beat ya too it.  i got both a splash and fleetside bed and cab..which was painted today while i worked on the 59..multi-tasking, you should try that..gets shit done! :0
> 
> batteries are dead on camera, got interesting details on the 59 that i did tonight
> *


well high 5 to yah biotch!! since u got the 2 kits get goin on the mazda then!! im pullin 13 hour days and tryin to run around with 2 little boys so thats why saturday is my build day, but i try 2 sneek in some table time!
nice chamelon paint BTW! i planned on havin paint pics 4 yah but she went into the dip today!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> ^^ yeah i agree on the sec gen...got a next door neighbor that has one..ratty POS!
> 
> anyways, while slingin foam to the 59, i managed to get some *other projects* in primers, and wheel swaps..and all that good ole shit!
> 
> ...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good on those wheels u should stick the gt engine in the trunk of it lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..shit, wouldnt fit! Andy eah it looks like a hot wheels car..wish i could find a scaled down version that is a hot wheels.

oh and Jeff, got the s-10 clip today, gotta get it out to the shop so i can see what i gotta do to make it 1/24...cuz it sure is weird in size just lookin at it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 12 2010, 01:05 PM~18025813
> *haha..shit, wouldnt fit!  Andy eah it looks like a hot wheels car..wish i could find a scaled down version that is a hot wheels.
> 
> oh and Jeff, got the s-10 clip today, gotta get it out to the shop so i can see what i gotta do to make it 1/24...cuz it sure is weird in size just lookin at it.
> *


 :wow: finally!! its 1/24 time! :biggrin: u get the 1/20 casted up and goin good then?! i know u said u did 5 right?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i did up three and waited a few days & did two more. youll get the first 5, cuz i doubt ill use em, they aren't all totally great, but the first few aren't. They are workable though...if not ill keep em, do what i think i can to em & sell em for a higher price. :biggrin: 

i did run into a stump with the 1/22 this thing Jeff gave me is in between 1/24 & 1/20...so that leaves 1/22. The bodyflairing will line straight & flat with a fullsize '99 sliverado but is like 1/4" too short on both sides at the headlights...








And since i dont have an S-10 cab, i cant tell how far off i am there if i got to cuttin & shortening it up...so gotta wait for the donor of that.  


Joe, heres your 5, if ya want em
















the one on the blazer is for sale..is the first to casted $3.50 each


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

cast that dually. :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..shit, NOW ya dreamin bro! thats a one of a kind...doubt anyone could ever get close to building that damned thing...i wouldnt wanna put that much burden on em to tell ya the truth.  :biggrin: lol. everytime i get close on it, something else happens to it. Was waitin' on some a-pillar off some old 60's model cars from a guy named Hearse..but....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 12 2010, 09:12 PM~18030240
> *haha..shit, NOW ya dreamin bro!  thats a one of a kind...doubt anyone could ever get close to building that damned thing...i wouldnt wanna put that much burden on em to tell ya the truth.   :biggrin: lol.  everytime i get close on it, something else happens to it.  Was waitin' on some a-pillar off some old 60's model cars from a guy named Hearse..but....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 12 2010, 04:05 PM~18025813
> *haha..shit, wouldnt fit!  Andy eah it looks like a hot wheels car..wish i could find a scaled down version that is a hot wheels.
> 
> oh and Jeff, got the s-10 clip today, gotta get it out to the shop so i can see what i gotta do to make it 1/24...cuz it sure is weird in size just lookin at it.
> *




told you its odd man, its to small and too big lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2010, 09:20 PM~18031167
> *told you its odd man, its to small and too big lol
> *


send the shit to me then... let me stretch it out and see what i come up with?! JEFF... didnt u have a couple of these questionable 1/24 clips?! maybe send me one and see what i can do?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah if you can do one up and i do one up..maybe can come up with a solution. After lookin at it, the easiest way for me to do it and not make the grille look so retarded is to cut it completely out & rebuild a piece that would go in place as the grille...thats just my idea/theory. Either that or figure out how to literally move the entire headlight housing over 1/4" on both sides.

Ill know in a week or two, got a truck comin to me for some extra R&D


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 13 2010, 11:45 PM~18040774
> *send the shit to me then... let me stretch it out and see what i come up with?! JEFF... didnt u have a couple of these questionable 1/24 clips?! maybe send me one and see what i can do?!
> *




naw that was the only one i had  

it looks like if you add to the iner grill part, and extend the center bar it might work, sorta stretch out the grill so to speak ya know!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 13 2010, 09:02 PM~18041002
> *yeah if you can do one up and i do one up..maybe can come up with a solution.  After lookin at it, the easiest way for me to do it and not make the grille look so retarded is to cut it completely out & rebuild a piece that would go in place as the grille...thats just my idea/theory.  Either that or figure out how to literally move the entire headlight housing over 1/4" on both sides.
> 
> Ill know in a week or two, got a truck comin to me for some extra R&D
> *


Brian those 20 scale clips came out nice bro... as far as making the 24th scale ones, just use the one you got from Jeff as a reference and scratchbuild it and then cast it.... you cut everything else up and make it look good, so this should be easy...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, thats what im thinkin. may try & pop the bar off & get at the grill tomorrow...dont wanna do too much til i get a cab in my hands.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2010, 09:11 PM~18041138
> *Brian those 20 scale clips came out nice bro... as far as making the 24th scale ones, just use the one you got from Jeff as a reference and scratchbuild it and then cast it.... you cut everything else up and make it look good, so this should be easy...
> *



i could try that, would have to take the lights & the bars off the grille to get that totally right. Which leads me to the point of where im at now..figuring out how wide it needs to be....


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 12 2010, 07:55 PM~18030007
> *i did up three and waited a few days & did two more.  youll get the first 5, cuz i doubt ill use em, they aren't all totally great, but the first few aren't.  They are workable though...if not ill keep em, do what i think i can to em & sell em for a higher price. :biggrin:
> 
> i did run into a stump with the 1/22  this thing Jeff gave me is in between 1/24 & 1/20...so that leaves 1/22.  The bodyflairing will line straight & flat with a fullsize  '99 sliverado but is like 1/4" too short on both sides at the headlights...
> ...


:wow: DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMNNNNNN :wow: those are amazing!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Jul 16 2010, 11:48 PM~18066239
> *:wow: DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMNNNNNN  :wow: those are amazing!
> *


this is tight right here...makes me wanna start a s-10 blazer build now!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 16 2010, 09:59 PM~18066297
> *this is tight right here...makes me wanna start a s-10 blazer build now!
> *


so do up ur blazer build and send me that fuckin square body ex-cab already!! i know u still got it right?! :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 16 2010, 11:24 PM~18066840
> *so do up ur blazer build and send me that fuckin square body ex-cab already!! i know u still got it right?!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 16 2010, 11:24 PM~18066840
> *so do up ur blazer build and send me that fuckin square body ex-cab already!! i know u still got it right?!  :biggrin:
> *



square body ext cab??? you gotta be thinkin of someone else. Ive only had one square dime, and it got stolen!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219+Jul 16 2010, 09:48 PM~18066239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys...slow process but the 1/20s are ready to be sold. i think hock should be getting his anyday now...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also, forgot to mention, got a few lil things from Scale Dreams..my first time buying thru Rick, i WILL be getting more!! Got PE grilles for an f-150 and silverado, aluminum pulley set for the f150. And forgot to mention..seat belt material :biggrin: 

Then my bro Travis hooked me up with a Jeep Honcho, and super swampers. So im a bit behind but got a ton of shit to do.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 20 2010, 02:54 PM~18094463
> *square body ext cab???  you gotta be thinkin of someone else.  Ive only had one square dime, and it got stolen!
> *


my bad brian.. that was aimed at 716! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Wheres the pics?? :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit i been away from that room for 3 days..and havent missed it a bit. model room vacation time.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 17 2010, 04:59 AM~18066297
> *this is tight right here...makes me wanna start a s-10 blazer build now!
> *


x2 i wish i would of bought that kid i seen at the swapmeert sunday


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, get back to work... looking for some progress pics on some things you been working on bro...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 20 2010, 09:20 PM~18097624
> *x2 i wish i would of bought that kid i seen at the swapmeert sunday
> 
> 
> *


Damn man they sell kids at the swap meets by you..lol..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 21 2010, 01:36 AM~18099119
> *Damn man they sell kids at the swap meets by you..lol..
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 21 2010, 12:36 AM~18099119
> *Damn man they sell kids at the swap meets by you..lol..
> *


PM me bro.I have two Id love to get rid of.....CHEAP.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 21 2010, 06:36 AM~18100640
> *PM me bro.I have two Id love to get rid of.....CHEAP.
> *


damn...stepkids? lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lmao.. thats funny, and how the hell i didnt catch that...

James, i dont have shit for projects comin up..well except one tiny Jeep thing i got in mind... :biggrin: but thats after the 59 gets DONE...and it will get done.
Gotta pick up some Boyd's Aluma yellow for the Crewzer, then im gonna attempt doin some kind of 90's airbrush type paint job down the side of it..or thats what im aiming for.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright, i found out how much of a bitch painting over red plastic is. I coated the bed with primer/sealer gray..5-6 good layed coats, went & sprayed chrome yellow and that shit still bled thru. So imma try doin flat black then gray then yellow..

But, while i was out there, i brought out Bad Medicine again, the good doctor gave her a grille..or braces..whichever ya want..lol :biggrin: 









And i got this little present from Travis

























not sure im gonna use the tires thats underneath or do this with it:








:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> alright, i found out how much of a bitch painting over red plastic is. I coated the bed with primer/sealer gray..5-6 good layed coats, went & sprayed chrome yellow and that shit still bled thru. So imma try doin flat black then gray then yellow..
> 
> 
> Get some Kiltz
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> > alright, i found out how much of a bitch painting over red plastic is. I coated the bed with primer/sealer gray..5-6 good layed coats, went & sprayed chrome yellow and that shit still bled thru. So imma try doin flat black then gray then yellow..
> > Get some Kiltz
> > http://www.amazon.com/Original-Primer-Spra...e/dp/B000KF24HW
> >
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also last night while i was seeing how much my 59 DOESNT fit the chassis...lol, i managed to mold up 63-64 impala skirts, 58 skirts, hood scoops, disc brakes & a chevy emblem...

you can thank Travis on those. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 22 2010, 08:32 PM~18116884
> *alright, i found out how much of a bitch painting over red plastic is.  I coated the bed with primer/sealer gray..5-6 good layed coats, went & sprayed chrome yellow and that shit still bled thru.  So imma try doin flat black then gray then yellow..
> 
> But, while i was out there, i brought out Bad Medicine again,  the good doctor gave her a grille..or braces..whichever ya want..lol :biggrin:
> ...


put the tracks onit, much better.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha, i knew you'd see it my way...i need to get 2 rommels rod's kits to do it, just for the tracks..modelroundup has em for $18 a piece...but wish i could find em a tad cheaper..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 09:56 PM~18126575
> *haha, i knew you'd see it my way...i need to get 2 rommels rod's kits to do it, just for the tracks..modelroundup has em for $18 a piece...but wish i could find em a tad cheaper..
> *



What you need to find are WALL-E toy's ! The tracks are built exactly like these on that truck ! 


ebay number !
Item number:	130412780768

The best side veiw pic i could find !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah they are quite close...hmmm


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 10:05 PM~18126634
> *yeah they are quite close...hmmm
> *



The easiest to get and they are sold in differnt sizes ! Man get on ebay , go to MOVIE TOYS and type in WALL-E ! They have a shit load of this stuff cheap !  

I remember a F150 black and orange in 4x4 mudder set up on tracks and t hat bitch was a bad ass lookin MOFO !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats what i wanna aim for, nobodys steppin out to try wild and off the wall shit in here..so i gotta go after it and do it. (not sayin im complaining) :biggrin: just gives me more shit to try!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ive been planning one of the trak builds for a while now, i have the body and the clip i need, and the frames, but i wanna do shit the right way and do the detaild tracks, but i need 2 1/35 scale tank kits and they are 35 a pop, so thats gonna be a while lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh your going 1/35? im leary of the size those are..so thats what the thought of 1/25 came in and the issuance of the rommel rods..but i dunno.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 11:20 PM~18126738
> *oh your going 1/35?  im leary of the size those are..so thats what the thought of 1/25 came in and the issuance of the rommel rods..but i dunno.
> *




the rommel rod is one solid track, its molded the way you see it on the box  


from what i hear, there is supposed to be or there is a 1/25 scale tank kit, but they want like 60 bills a kit for it, and youll need two :0 120 bills for some detailed tracks is a bit much ya know.

me and charlie did the math and the 1/35 scale will be your best option, its pretty close to 1:1 specs on a 1/25 scale whip ya know


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmm, well now that i know that shiznit...yeah, id say so. If that dont work, i got a bulldozer lego kit. :biggrin: 

Do any of the 1/35ths come with buildable tank tracks?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 11:26 PM~18126782
> *hmm, well now that i know that shiznit...yeah, id say so.  If that dont work, i got a bulldozer lego kit. :biggrin:
> 
> Do any of the 1/35ths come with buildable tank tracks?
> *




some do and some dont, trial an error i guess


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

These here are PRE PAINTED DISPLAY UNITS ! Not so much toys that a kid should play with but are found in the toy section at wal mart and toys r us ! 

Item number:	190422445339

They be pretty detailed and cheaper then a model kit !


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 11:26 PM~18126782
> *hmm, well now that i know that shiznit...yeah, id say so.  If that dont work, i got a bulldozer lego kit. :biggrin:
> 
> Do any of the 1/35ths come with buildable tank tracks?
> *


Best would be to cast the tracks in rubber that way you can cut them to fit. Then cast the road wheels in resin.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i been plannin on the traxx to i got a smaller scale tank kit and the treads should be perfect plus it has numerous pulleys and shit that would be fairly easy...tanks are huge so pulleys on a tank would be too big for a truck in the same scale so smaller scale is the way to go to make it look right and jeff im thinkin that theres enouph for a complete set of 4 in one kit but not alot of room for error lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2010, 11:28 PM~18126803
> *These  here    are  PRE  PAINTED  DISPLAY  UNITS  !  Not  so  much  toys  that  a    kid  should  play  with  but  are  found  in the  toy  section  at  wal mart  and  toys r us  !
> 
> Item number:	190422445339
> ...





1/72 scale is way to small, maybe if you wanted to do a trac set up on a chevette lol :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..well, i may be grabbin up some tank kits tomorrow.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 23 2010, 10:29 PM~18126813
> *1/72 scale is way to small, maybe if you wanted to do a trac set up on a chevette lol :0
> *



They come differnt scale DING BERRY ! The link was so a bright person could log on line and track the company down ! I was doing some quick searches fool!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 11:35 PM~18126847
> *lol..well, i may be grabbin up some tank kits tomorrow.. :biggrin:
> *



The size I measured from was a Tamiya German Panther.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

good damn thing my hobbytown sits right next to a toys r us..if anything wall-E could be in there too..

german panther..check!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I've got a 1/35 scale tank if you want some pics??


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, please put em up here! can ya put it up next to a 1/24-1/25 scale truck bychance..so i get a idea what the difference is?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2010, 11:35 PM~18126851
> *They  come  differnt  scale  DING  BERRY !    The  link  was  so  a  bright  person  could  log on line  and  track    the  company  down !  I  was  doing  some  quick  searches  fool!
> *




:0 well damn! i did not know that lol


and for the record, ive never in my life ever been caled a DING BERRY lol


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

thats cause he forgot the le.. to make ya a dingle berry..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

first time for everything..DING BERRY :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i know right lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I was wrong, it's 1/48th scale tank, so just a tad smaller the the 1/35th.











Tracks are alittle over 11 inches long.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, a 1/35 would fit the bill perfectly then...thanks Chris, big help there bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 24 2010, 12:42 AM~18127330
> *Well I was wrong, it's 1/48th scale tank, so just a tad smaller the the 1/35th.
> 
> 
> ...





shit ........ these look to be pretty nice in size too............. and about 15-20 bucks cheaper per kit!

you can grab 2 kits for the price of a 1/35 scale!  might just run them then :biggrin: 

thanks C


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

we should have a matraxx build off lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..thats another buildoff that would take forever! But if ya want to, im cool with it, got my two tank kits today, plus the USA1 kit, molding supplies and a syclone kit. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 02:39 PM~18131325
> *lol..thats another buildoff that would take forever!  But if ya want to, im cool with it, got my two tank kits today, plus the USA1 kit, molding supplies and a syclone kit. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea id never get it done id prolly get the traxx done then have em on a body that would never see paint lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i would love to see a bagged and bodied truck on tracks.
not that would be sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not exactl sure how you'd do that, but dont doubt it could be done. The ones i have a 16" long X2 and are rubber based...i think theres enuf to make 4 there..the other kit may go into a lowered version..but thats awhile from now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a lil bit of what i got today. I printed off one 40% coupon from hobbylobby..went to a second store & the sales lady ringed up a second one......i got two abrams tanks listed at $39 for $25 a piece...i got lucky today!









add to that pile a 1:24 shelby cobra diecrap that came with two set of rims/tires...5 stars & eleanor wheels..which have found homes respectfully.










































and like i was sayin, Crewzer is getting color. Its hot enuf here, that as soon as i sprayed the primer gray, it was ready for yellow..it dried to touch in less than 30 seconds no lie!
























Cuz ive never in my life seen resin dry in 30 seconds either but...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice finally some color and nice score on the kits i still neada find a syclone to add to my collection lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i been eyeballin it for like 2 months now, i had a coupon for hobbytown of all things, and they didnt have a decent ass kit except a 37 ford and the cyclone...its been forever and a day since i did a box dime :biggrin: 

heads up to ANYONE building a trax build. if your gonna try a 4wd version you will need two kits period, not because of the tracks, but because of the track gear, the axle will mount to it like a wheel would, hence giving the thrust foward pulling the trax. Its pricy no matter which way ya go..but good luck with it.
Ive got an already started 4wd hilux frame that im converting..im 3/4 done..just gotta build the lower parts where the trax will run. And its steerable :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

:worship: :worship: all ur builds r off da hook... :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You're my hero.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J/K 
Builds are lookin good bro..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

awww how sweet james lmao


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 06:35 PM~18131936
> *just a lil bit of what i got today.  I printed off one 40% coupon from hobbylobby..went to a second store & the sales lady ringed up a second one......i got two abrams tanks listed at $39 for $25 a piece...i got lucky today!
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet deal !

Next time I'ma get me a couple of them '77 Monte C's listed @$15.99 for around $9 !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit, if i wouldve had another hand, they had 3 of those shelby diecast cars..good for parts if anything..wheels are damn awesome!

Jeff, thanks for tellin me to upgrade to a bigger truck..i stare at it now..lol.

Track truck..err dually is in the works...pics up soon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit i havent updated this in here in a bit.. a lil bit of what im doin recently.

taking a set of abrams tanks and building a really big truck..not huge. Actually in scale would be about at the head height of a 6' man at the bottom of the door.
Started with a dually i got off of BiggC, which it came with the rear cab wing, so i left it on..one of the tails was shaved, i filled the other and smoothed it, smoothed doors & gas door & repaced the stock front with a 99 Chevy Silverado front, which i shaved out and a dded a P/E fire demon grille from ScaleDreams. The fender flares came from the new USA1 kit.
























































^^ those are older pics...these are newer









































for the moment its on hold, iw anna go into detail with a ladderbar setup underneath and just need some dedicated time put toward it, which i dont have at the moment.. so til then this is how it sits. Also added the 454 from the USA1 kit, wired it up as well


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

also a small update on *Bad MoJo*...i did this mod like 3 months back, but never did take pics of it. I added a hinge to the tonneau, as well as slider supports to hold up the tonneau, like you'd see at shows & such.  
have a lookie..

















































back in the glass box til i spray the tonneau, and the tailgate..which will be shortly.
its 99.998% done. Still gotta paint the starter solenoid i scratchbuilt & wired up, run the exhaust from the headers, glue seats down..small misc. shit now.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i like the bed cover slider thing lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 7 2010, 12:14 AM~18249209
> *shit i havent updated this in here in a bit..  a lil bit of what im doin recently.
> 
> taking a set of abrams tanks and building a really big truck..not huge.  Actually in scale would be about at the head height of a 6' man at the bottom of the door.
> ...


this truck is SIKKKKKKKKKKK AS FAWK!!!!!!!!! GREAT WORK BRO!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks man..it got moved around last night..if that counts! :biggrin: 

just a new update, no pics yet. Doing another standard cab stepside, just about the same build as Bad Mojo, but no doors open and normal side drive. Gonna be doin a few different things to this one, but less cutting.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

pics of the CK im working on...forgot to update again


























and the new one called *PlumBad*

















eventually i wanna get another one..and slap a pro sportsman chassis underneath and get this effect

















or maybe this jada style


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 6 2010, 09:14 PM~18249209
> *shit i havent updated this in here in a bit..  a lil bit of what im doin recently.
> 
> taking a set of abrams tanks and building a really big truck..not huge.  Actually in scale would be about at the head height of a 6' man at the bottom of the door.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 14 2010, 09:44 AM~18307737
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



whaaatt? i be tryin'! lol


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

everything is lookng awesome in here! ill definantly be checkin in often


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

added a lil bit of color to it as well today. Plum Crazy purple, metallic black on the chassis,and some engine parts, hemi orange on the engine..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

didnt wanna whore up the buildoff post, so heres a few extra of *Bad Attitude*
side note, thinking of goin a baby blue with white, blue pearl over it all. But let me just get the fucker that far first. :biggrin: 

























my fav pic yet i think.








:biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 17 2010, 08:34 PM~18338099
> *didnt wanna whore up the buildoff post, so heres a few extra of Bad Attitude
> side note, thinking of goin a baby blue with white, blue pearl over it all.  But let me just get the fucker that far first. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


looks good brian, hmm blue n whit two tone where hav i heard that b4  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks sik Brian.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 17 2010, 08:48 PM~18338250
> *looks good brian, hmm blue n whit two tone where hav i heard that b4    :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



oh dont get bent wes..lol i wanted to do true blue pearl, but im goin more for that 90's color of blue.. or maybe even a mint green...i thinkin its gonna be a very light green or blue, somethin to go with the pearls i have.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and definitely dont get pissed wes..i bought up 2 cans of true blue pearl for less than $3 today..clearance at hobby lobby...lol.  
also while i was out, since all my old enamel paints are old, wont open or dried up i got new. As well as new mitre saw, more seat belt material, the hardware to go with it, braided line, glass beads in red, black and blue ( check out minis school of learning for that)...all of that for less than $35..most of it was marked at 25% off at hobbytown. :wow: :biggrin: 

so with new knowledge in hand i took the fortune of what Mini taught me and took it a step farther..glass beads will give you an anodized look, and a tube of 200 is like $1.25.








and give this effect with braided line


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i intend on doin a lot more with the beads, since i have a pro street build coming along shortly  

anyways, those were teaser pics of what i been doin since i got the new paints.
this is what i been doin with it.


























ive got the entire undersides done up, im working on tryin to get the rims/brakes to fit on the car like it is in the pics...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

while i was tinkering in the shop, i got out *Bad Mojo* and went about to finish it for good! :0 I need to run exhaust and this puppy is in the finished box.

What i initially did was took the tonneau off and made it easier to get to the gas filler, which is located on the driver side (euro driver side), cut it across where its supposed to open on a 1:1 and hinged it giving this effect
























i also made it work as a simple tonneau as well
















did that and painted it up and heres the finished product.
















also made the gas cap removable


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and while that was in the process of drying i went ahead & hinged the hood & built a hood stand that collapses over the radiator









all of that was done on saturday morning/afternoon. Ive got an idea on how to do *Bad Attitude* the same way but instead make all three open at the same time. should be an interesting lil feat :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so todya produced quite a bit of work on both the buildoff truck and a new project im wanting to finish. :biggrin: 

tested the colors, this is Model Master Turquiose over Duplicolor Primer Sealer Gray.

























the interior i did the floor with the same color & added turquoise flocking over it...i think it goes well together!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 29 2010, 09:45 PM~18436391
> *so todya produced quite a bit of work on both the buildoff truck and a new project im wanting to finish. :biggrin:
> 
> tested the colors, this is Model Master Turquiose over Duplicolor Primer Sealer Gray.
> ...


Sick !!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and this is what i did this afternoon, something i been wanting to do for a few years now, watching some of YOU guys puttin down some of the wildest and greatest artwork in the world on a model car..

so i just had to try. :0 :0 
duplicolor gray primer, diamond dust base, lines are lime gold flake pearl, and flaming orange with 4-5 coats of candy red  
























^^ this is wet








































^^foiled side trim & around back glass :0 :0 and the one above is a dry one..thats w/o clear as well :biggrin: 


























guys, i been watching and taking mental notes, and i know its all in the details..this is just my first and ive already scratched the damn top twice with my fingernail...but in all its a learning experience for me on my next one ( a truck probably) :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 29 2010, 10:53 PM~18436458
> *and this is what i did this afternoon, something i been wanting to do for a few years now, watching some of YOU guys puttin down some of the wildest and greatest artwork in the world on a model car..
> 
> so i just had to try. :0  :0
> ...


 :cheesy: THAT 4 IS NICCCCCCCCCCCE!!!!!!! KEEP IT UP MAN.......BOUT TIME I SEE A LOWRIDER FRO YOU!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Jeff's been on my ass to do a clean car that HAS TO BE bmf'd..lol i gotcha J :biggrin:, and between seein yours and some of the others on here...i wanted to try it...hell, what am i out..a body? 

i got a 70 impy i wanna sling something too ..but not yet, im not good enuf just yet for all that!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 29 2010, 10:02 PM~18436550
> * im not good enuf just yet for all that!
> *


*Oh yes you ARE!!!* Stop that negative talk homie!! You can do it!! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 29 2010, 09:53 PM~18436458
> *and this is what i did this afternoon, something i been wanting to do for a few years now, watching some of YOU guys puttin down some of the wildest and greatest artwork in the world on a model car..
> 
> so i just had to try. :0  :0
> ...



Don`t let get to you it can be buff out


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah, dunno bout that, went all the way down to the silver flake underneath...so might wait & do some type of silver inlay on the pillars..we'll see.

and thanks for the comps guys, this is all new to me.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 29 2010, 08:02 PM~18436550
> *Jeff's been on my ass to do a clean car that HAS TO BE bmf'd..lol  i gotcha J :biggrin:, and between seein yours and some of the others on here...i wanted to try it...hell, what am i out..a body?
> 
> i got a 70 impy i wanna sling something too ..but not yet, im not good enuf just yet for all that!
> *


my 70 impy was in the dip twice...i was ready to give, and u couldnt throw a brother a bone on the body?!!! fucker!!!!   
its all good though!! lol shes out and im on it again! :biggrin: if ur gonna cut the trunk......candyblue hit me with a link for 70 impy's only so i can look into a trunk jamb...."model ?'s" in the top of the page if u wanna beat me 2 it!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 17 2010, 09:34 PM~18338099
> *didnt wanna whore up the buildoff post, so heres a few extra of Bad Attitude
> side note, thinking of goin a baby blue with white, blue pearl over it all.  But let me just get the fucker that far first. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 30 2010, 08:08 PM~18445985
> *my 70 impy was in the dip twice...i was ready to give, and u couldnt throw a brother a bone on the body?!!! fucker!!!!
> its all good though!! lol shes out and im on it again!  :biggrin: if ur gonna cut the trunk......candyblue hit me with a link for 70 impy's only so i can look into a trunk jamb...."model ?'s" in the top of the page if u wanna beat me 2 it!    :biggrin:
> *


haha, shit, yanno how much shit i had to go thru to get that 70? Actually just resin but..still!! And no you go ahead and beat me on jambing that, sounds like a real headache like the 59! the 70 is on down the road along with the other 4-5 impys i got ideas for.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

pg 5..bump :biggrin: 

naw seriously..been puttin in some serious ass work on the step side, with the billet grille and all the front nearing done. Also been sanding down a 94 Impala :0 , this ones under wraps for a bit, got some sick & twisted ideas for it, but im also keeping this one very simple.  ill make sure to get before during and after shots.

in any case heres some eye candy to really make ya tingle

















gonna spray all of that the color of the truck & respray the bottom of the interior tub, since ive had to handle it so much...


i also rearranged part of my shop area and i have area to walk around & move now! Thge second desk is for my friend thats learning the in and outs of scratchbuilding and kitbashing. His first being a bodydropped drag Buick GSX with a 615 c.i. mountain motor. :wow: its also my first to help and try to resolve the problems that pop up...and building a drag car :happysad: paint is picked out but its far from there.
























:biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that 1500 & 64 look great.. nothing wrong with reaching outta your comfort zone. You got me wanting to do a truck. the skills are definitely there dude.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

btw I love the 90's blue idea... do it!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

appreciate it dig...its comin along.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 11 2010, 10:24 PM~18544186
> *pg 5..bump :biggrin:
> 
> naw seriously..been puttin in some serious ass work on the step side, with the billet grille and all the front nearing done.  Also been sanding down a 94 Impala :0 , this ones under wraps for a bit, got some sick & twisted ideas for it, but im also keeping this one very simple.   ill make sure to get before during and after shots.
> ...


u got dat chevy look really nice bro'...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thaks bro...

heres a lil something that happened to fall in my lap...was deserted, so i gave it a home









anyways, with her asleep..lol heres what other projects i may have in the works thru the holidays

ext cab longbed chevy









and my 50 vert truck... lookin for the *right set* of rims for it

























also heres a lil something im trying with Bar Mills weathering powders
just an ole nova i bought at a show for $5...bent up the fender, added pinholes, dented roof, side was all done by lighter and getting effects with things at hand..xacto, pliers, fingers...side of the bench.

































this is addicting and fun to do to a junk car...now i gotta apply it to a more finished ride.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That trashed Nova looks bad ass.... Nice weathering...
And you fucker.... Thats what I was gonna do with the ext cab silverado I got... Just waitin for my long bed to come in the mail...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit i dug thru my junkyard of old builds..and guess what..i got another longbed..in blue, so seems i may be doin 2 :0 i may cut one down into the shortbed tho. 

and that weathering shit is fun as hell to play with but like it says, ya better wear old clothes, cuz it gets everywhere!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 13 2010, 09:50 PM~18559154
> *That trashed Nova looks bad ass.... Nice weathering...
> And you fucker.... Thats what I was gonna do with the ext cab silverado I got... Just waitin for my long bed to come in the mail...
> *


Should be there soon bro. 

Brian, I dug out the Dime hood today, I'll drop them in the mail sometime this week and you can work on it when ya feel the need.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh ill probably get right to it, anything thats new that comes thru the shop door gets really looked over and dealt with on the spot usually. Especially like the stuff we mentioned...definitely wanna build em up and cast em and see em used on a project or two.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm still on the hunt for a few different hoods that might be popular. When I come up with em I'll drop em in the mail and we can decide what might be a good seller.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sounds like a plan J.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 13 2010, 07:26 PM~18559518
> *Should be there soon bro.
> 
> Brian, I dug out the Dime hood today, I'll drop them in the mail sometime this week and you can work on it when ya feel the need.
> *


No worries J, you always come through, I got today and tomorrow off, so chances are its probably sitting at the P.O. waiting for me to come and get it lol....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..so i went a got bored in the little time it takes to let paint dry. my xacto got the better of me and so we went to hacking a perfectly good testarossa apart...then the dremel started acting a fool so it cut the ass end of the ferrari off..

and this is what it came of both of my favorite tools.. the Class Act truck..sorta

































from the looks of it, im gonna need a rim/tire thats about as wide as a pro street tire to get it to fit and look right. and this ones gonna take a lil bit. obviously


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I always liked the truck from that movie, and actually completely forgot about it til you said that. Now I wanna dig it out and watch it. LOL


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

ANY LUCK WITH THAT 59? :nicoderm:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

59..haha, yeah it gets moved around a lot. havent touched it and lost a ton of interest in it. I dont see myself even finishing up they hydro setup for it, cuz i know like nothing about it...i shouldve just bagged the fuckin thing and call it a day.

but like with my problems hock is having double problems with his 70..so no need in breakin a sweat & building on something that damn sure dont fit period! and i hate it too..i have a set of cruiser skirts for it and what for? wont look right if i cant get the car to even sit on the chassis...fucking POS!

James, you have that movie? all i get is the drag race vid on youtube..wantin to rewatch the chase scene...but gotta find that damn movie (not in VCR either)


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that truxarossa kit looks cool but id say dont use the shell...i also always thought they looked best on convertible trucks...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, the thing about the Class Act truck was it was ext. cab, which im not bustin ass to get another to splice it...and the top and shell comes off during the movie, which ill probably do with this one, making the top and shell all one piece.  

thats when i get to it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 15 2010, 07:07 PM~18577277
> *yeah, the thing about the Class Act truck was it was ext. cab, which im not bustin ass to get another to splice it...and the top and shell comes off during the movie, which ill probably do with this one, making the top and shell all one piece.
> 
> thats when i get to it.
> *


It wasn't an x cab. Let me see if I can find it on youtube.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 15 2010, 04:52 PM~18576280
> *59..haha, yeah it gets moved around a lot.  havent touched it and lost a ton of interest in it.  I dont see myself even finishing up they hydro setup for it, cuz i know like nothing about it...i shouldve just bagged the fuckin thing and call it a day.
> 
> but like with my problems hock is having double problems with his 70..so no need in breakin a sweat & building on something that damn sure dont fit period!  and i hate it too..i have a set of cruiser skirts for it and what for?  wont look right if i cant get the car to even sit on the chassis...fucking POS!
> ...


Got it on VHS, recorded it off HBO a LONG time ago.  Not sure where it is atm though.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

from what i keep seeing posted its a S-15 sierra ext cab..but if ya slow the vid down..it definitely isnt...havent a clue where they got that.

and heres the youtube vid.
http://www.breakdowncover.org/blog/70-greatest-movie-cars

look for #5..and the rest of the list is just plain badass! 

or this youtube one..has the tilt bed action hydros and all the good shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl6kAU_-0Qc&feature=related


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

tonio, yeah i saw that one as i was searching for good pics of the truxarossa kit...which is impossible to find for a 1:1 nowadays. Also studied the movie a few minutes ago... i gotta shave down my ferarri fenders..they are way too wide.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yup, definatly not an x cab, but still a sweet truck. You gonna vert yours?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap..gonna do it up as close as i can to the movie truck...getting the sides is whats bothering me mostly...with the grapics it has down there its hard to see what kind of kit it actually is. there was another kit called the phantom, that didnt have but an upper & lower bar & a big gaping hole near the rear tire...which i dont think its that one.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I think you got it pretty damn close, just narrow the fenders and call it a day.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah i gotta cut out the fenders a bit on it so the rims will work under it,...then its a wait & do it when i have time type of deal.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's pretty much the key to doin a replica, takin time to make sure it's right.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, my dad's got a 1:1 57 ford fairlane 2 door hardtop, conti kit, cruiser skirts, dumy lights...the works....

they make the kit and everything...took me 2 years to build it..conti kit i scratchbuilt and works like the real thing. Its amazing to go to shows and people trip off at the scaled down version than the 1:1...makes me happy & proud that i pulled off somethin like that. Kinda why i enjoy doin replica's


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm hopin to pick up the Revell 62 Imp on Monday. Plan on doin the one from Set it Off.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh that should be a sweet build...good luck with that one.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro. It was the first thing I thought of when that kit was released.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright as for me tonight, i mocked up the rollback i got from 716layinlow with my resin alcoa rims, and yes they will be on it! gonna drill out the backsides and slide em on the stock drum brakes.

and also while im letting the stepside have some dry time..i managed to clean off the crewzer and get it back on the bench. gonna throw a escalade front on it to change it up so i can get this fucker into neon chartreuse base color. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Brian, there is a good minute or so of the truck for you... it starts at 3:20


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah ive seen that one..kinda where i figured out its not an ext cab.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and something that showed up yesterday in a big ass box. thanks Jeral :biggrin: 

















haha, now i finally get to cast my own damn rims for it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well heres what i been doin this weekend. the riviera's kicked in..i got a whole shitload of em. :biggrin: 
And got outside pics of the green one..havent named it yet...but Cannibus Playa would be a thought...or Sticky Green

























also got started on my second one, gonna be more about the chrome and details on this one. Paint is Pactra R/C paint flip flops from green to purple like the 59 impy, but this one has mega flake. Colors called Galatic Purple

















































































this one is a serious bitch to get a pic of... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

wtf is it with you and all these damn Rivi's??? Nice work bro...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

someones gotta have a certain niche for certain models... mine just happens to be rivi's..the 65's just are a classic piece to do up whatever way. I wanna get at least 5, one of em will be a full radical..promised! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 19 2010, 10:01 PM~18608191
> *someones gotta have a certain niche for certain models...  mine just happens to be rivi's..the 65's just are a classic piece to do up whatever way.  I wanna get at least 5, one of em will be a full radical..promised! :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats like me with the G houses...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Jeff with his MC's..yeah..we all got em.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Rivi is SICK bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah, I got a thang for '58 - '76 Impala's and Caprice's.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks Trend, id say lets slap a decal to the second one..but i dont wanna cover any of that flake! This sucker pops in the sunlight, but ya cant get an accurate color...fuck it..its got flake!

Gotta do up the trunk, with a mild system, add some chrome inside somewhere, gotta figure the guts out as for color. :happysad: engine will be done and in tonight, chassis should be nearly done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 20 2010, 01:07 AM~18608228
> *Jeff with his MC's..yeah..we all got em.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well pulled off the unimaginable last night...99.9% of the foiling on the car is done :0 , gotta do the rear window tonight and the body will be cleared and done with!
I also went about wiring up the engine, bought some boot material for the plug wires, then also went about plumbing the carbs off both sides...nearly done in the engine dept.

Heres what im workin with.

































































also went about blacking out part of the rim, to give some well deserved depth..thought of painting it with the car, but opted against it,..thinkin it would be overkill on color. the lil grille thing behind the rear window i did with black chrome foil..sticky shit that stuff is!..and i have the older BMF, so it works good but wrinkled to shit!

























comments welcome...since this is a first in this category for me.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

looking very sweet man!

is foiling hard? im thinking about trying it soon, but i wouldnt have any idea where to start...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it takes some serious paitence, time, a very sharp xacto, and a calm ass hand to boot!

it can be tackled, i mean anyone can literally do it, but to be really good with it takes serious time and some skill on how to lay it down without making it look like a layered up mess. practice makes perfect with BMF...and to be honest the black chrome foil is harder to work with than the chrome is, more tacky which the residue wasnt really bad on the clear...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass paint on the rivi, bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 21 2010, 09:42 PM~18628357
> *it takes some serious paitence, time, a very sharp xacto, and a calm ass hand to boot!
> 
> it can be tackled, i mean anyone can literally do it, but to be really good with it takes serious time and some skill on how to lay it down without making it look like a layered up mess.  practice makes perfect with BMF...and to be honest the black chrome foil is harder to work with than the chrome is, more tacky which the residue wasnt really bad on the clear...
> *


yup... and thatz why I been using the aluminum foil and glue trick... BMF takes some time to get skillful with...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 21 2010, 11:02 PM~18629107
> *yup... and thatz why I been using the aluminum foil and glue trick... BMF takes some time to get skillful with...
> *



whats this aluminum foil and glue trick you speak of?

sorry for jacking ya thread btw...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 21 2010, 01:49 PM~18622781
> *well pulled off the unimaginable last night...99.9% of the foiling on the car is done :0 , gotta do the rear window tonight and the body will be cleared and done with!
> I also went about wiring up the engine, bought some boot material for the plug wires, then also went about plumbing the carbs off both sides...nearly done in the engine dept.
> 
> ...


wow that's hot!!! really diggin it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

youll be diggin even deeper..iterior is done in a lighter shade of peanut butter..a custom mix of latex white, brown & yellow, along with aluminum and BMF done up inside. I also added some sound with tweeters in the doors and 2 6" subs in behind the rear seats, see-thru steering wheels, got slotted disc brakes on the rims...

once the trunk gets done tonight..itll be done.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 22 2010, 01:49 PM~18633147
> *youll be diggin even deeper..iterior is done in a lighter shade of peanut butter..a custom mix of latex white, brown & yellow, along with aluminum and BMF done up inside.  I also added some sound with tweeters in the doors and 2 6" subs in behind the rear seats, see-thru steering wheels, got slotted disc brakes on the rims...
> 
> once the trunk gets done tonight..itll be done.
> *


 :0 can't wait to see that. peanut butter guts should be a nice contrast. & see through steering wheel?! that's dope.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks sick but should use smaller wheels and lay rocker lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey jake, im only building like 5-6 of these in different retrospects of the lowriding persona....with the options thats in the boxes on how to build it plus comsuming 5-6 kits of extra said parts...the 6th one should make for an interesting build.

first one was nearly box stock..( i say nearly cuz its not even done yet, got a trend decal comin shortly)

second one is just something i'd picture rollin thru in L.A.,..lol..somewhere it dont rain obviously.  :biggrin: 

third one...im picturing a flaked out orange lowrider, t-tops, conti kit (maybe), skirts, (maybe)....a really cut out of the 70's lowrider era. thinkin a ton of gold for that one...but not yet set in stone.

4th one..is awaiting a tear down & repaint from Little D..so i can rebuild it in a different setting.. :biggrin: 

5th one..total radical build. Which this will take some time, so this may be started between 3-4 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and i finished yet another one...that makes 4 for me now this year? damnit son! :0 whats the world comin to..and the stepsides just about done, so that'll be 5... :wow: 

anyways, finished up *street playa*, its the only damn thing i could think up.. finished up the floor and flocked with charcoal to match the interior, cast up some black & silver amps, and used real stereo speaker as wire & used a orange sharpie to get the effective color you see.  , also cast up 2 square 12" kickers and added them, the speakers in the interior tub are out of a 1/18th scale dubcity van, tweeters in near the dash are resin. color is a mix of latex white, yellow & brown, two coats and what ya see is what i got. :biggrin: finished foiling the rear window trim, added the bumpers, which the tails were done with a red sharpie, blackwashed the front grille...fuckit just look at the damn pics.

















































































comments welcome as always.. :biggrin:

still need to bmf Sticky Green


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass only thing i dont like about the trunk is the square subs the side subs and amps look clean but the square ones kinda stick out to me...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 23 2010, 04:11 PM~18644207
> *and i finished yet another one...that makes 4 for me now this year?  damnit son! :0  whats the world comin to..and the stepsides just about done, so that'll be 5... :wow:
> 
> anyways, finished up *street playa*, its the only damn thing i could think up.. finished up the floor and flocked with charcoal to match the interior, cast up some black & silver amps, and used real stereo speaker as wire & used a orange sharpie to get the effective color you see.  , also cast up 2 square 12" kickers  and added them, the speakers in the interior tub are out of a 1/18th scale dubcity van, tweeters in near the dash are resin.  color is a mix of latex white, yellow & brown, two coats and what ya see is what i got. :biggrin:  finished foiling the rear window trim, added the bumpers, which the tails were done with a red sharpie, blackwashed the front grille...fuckit just look at the damn pics.
> ...


lookin good bro'...like how u foil'd up some parts on da interior. keep up da good work bro'...laterz.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

jake, yeah, im not sure im gonna keep em to be honest, but not sure what to use in place of em, since it'll be wired up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Yo Slammed ! I got your money order today and the Bronco has been shipped ! It was sent 2day Priorty but being its friday you should have it on Monday ! Thanks for the Bid and for being a repeat customer ! 

Here's your tracking # 0310 0480 0001 1881 4489 *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

appreciate that mini. cant wait to see this thing in person finally! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 23 2010, 04:11 PM~18644207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice build !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 23 2010, 03:11 PM~18644207
> *and i finished yet another one...that makes 4 for me now this year?  damnit son! :0  whats the world comin to..and the stepsides just about done, so that'll be 5... :wow:
> 
> anyways, finished up *street playa*, its the only damn thing i could think up.. finished up the floor and flocked with charcoal to match the interior, cast up some black & silver amps, and used real stereo speaker as wire & used a orange sharpie to get the effective color you see.  , also cast up 2 square 12" kickers  and added them, the speakers in the interior tub are out of a 1/18th scale dubcity van, tweeters in near the dash are resin.  color is a mix of latex white, yellow & brown, two coats and what ya see is what i got. :biggrin:  finished foiling the rear window trim, added the bumpers, which the tails were done with a red sharpie, blackwashed the front grille...fuckit just look at the damn pics.
> ...



that came out really cool!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

appreciate it guys..an lil inspiration & dreamin paid off on this one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and lookie what came in the mail today...a big blue bronco

thanks again Mini..for two super clean rides!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

waaay back here in la-la land..page 5..or 6. just an update.

been doin a lil bit of work in on a 49 merc...this is the same one i posted in Drag Lo thread.. tonight i focused on getting the frame completly done. Its close. I need to tear it all down now & paint it up real nice. It does have workable and poseable steering :biggrin: 

ill try to explain this: what i did was found brass wire & brass tubing that worked and slid within it, i then cut it 1/16" longer than all of it, then took the bottom A-arm, drilled out a small hole for the wire to sit, but dont go completely thru, it needs to be a pocket. 

After that i went and found plastic tubing that slid over the brass tube/wire that i already built, glue that in place over it w/o getting glue in the brass hole or around the wire. After thats done all of it should swivel around the brass wire. From there you can add the upper A-arm by doin the same thing to the lower arm.

For me i found it easier to take the wire out completely, glue it into the pocket cleanly, then slide the tubing back onto the wire, so nothing gets stuck period.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well, i been workin my ass off to get the top of this merc to look smooth & clean. I still have some stuff to do to the silver, which is an easy fix. But heres what i been doing nearly all afternoon. 









the way i did the pieces is with 2 exacto's one taped a few times then taped to the other & put inside a knife. It gives good lines if ya dont try to cut thru to the table..lol
















one side is true blue pearl, the other is ice blue ones an enamel, the other a laquer. I went with the ice blue, it has flake & thats what i wanted under my pearls & candies.  
















2 coats of Testors 1 coat over Doamond Dust Testors 1 coat as my total base color.
















this is with grape pearl, i pulled the tape off revealing the Diamond Dust, and needed a color that would work as a purple..it works awesome.








and this is with Model Master Transparent Candy Grape, with Testors Wet look clear over all of it.

































this was fun as hell to do...i need more tape! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit I need to update this sucker some.







I had to dip it, I got a single drop of paint thinner on the fender and the entire car look like a blown up unripened tangerine once I pulled it from the dehydrator.. cars nearly done except for body and painting it again.







Finished this one last month in a week. Pegasus rims, I made the lip on the rears, painted to match the car, added a Ings Z-power wing, made hid lights by adding a piece of brass wire thru the light, using a blue gel pen dabbing it on the end, then take CA glue and add two drops kicking between drops... u should come out with a close to real looking light.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn bro! Your doin some killer work! Lovin that merc, that paint is clean an colours look sick!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

THAT'S A GREAT IDEA ON THE LIGHT!:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice work in here!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL dont feel bad brian! looks like you update your room as much as i do!!LOL nice idea on the HID!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, i remebered i had this but just never really put anything into it. And thanks for the compliments.. the light idea was something i thought of out of my mind as i was doing it, hoping it would work..lol. Ill be doing that also to the escalade front lights on the buildoff truck..maybe ( have a few extra of those lights laying around ill have to experiment on first).


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

good work bro deff ready for a update


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ill help bump this thread too, cuz i own that brown 64 now!! LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

4 sets of hands now...its a hot ride lol. The blue ones still here..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Update here.. 76 glasshouse patterened up with wide gold McC's. Gotta add seat belts and glass and its done.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

damn that looks good bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Passin time and look what i stumbled on... talkin bout some old builds. Half of em dont even exist now. Lmao


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Hell i looked for my old thread then said fuck ill just make a new one. Not like we have a mod here to get pissed about it anyways.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats the damn truth.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Not sure how many pics show up..but have a lookie


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

There is some awesome models in here. You're a hell of a builder, bro.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You do have some damn nice models loving that Merc,bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

It never did get finished


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass riv man


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey stranger. Lol. And thanks


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Hey stranger. Lol. And thanks


Right ...... Lol I been busy as shit with job and 1:1 s but I been grabbing some build time and catching up on shit


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Glass house looks tigth homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Right ...... Lol I been busy as shit with job and 1:1 s but I been grabbing some build time and catching up on shit


I hear ya homie..had to dust off my old spot in the world again. lmao. Ever get to that 70? Get at me bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Gonna have to do it a pic at a time...but heres some newer stuff ive finished or in process..

Wonderbread Step Side. One off bed caddy clipped, old school 59 impala 409 engine, sliding seats,suicide doors, fully hand built frame, clear bed







. Intense blue pearl and folk art clear take the color.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Bed was made from a ford lightning and a set of ssr fenders grafted and sanded to match.. tailgate is all constructed from square stock and styrene sheet. Very fun build.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

I like that truck, bro. Looks like it took a bit of time.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I hear ya homie..had to dust off my old spot in the world again. lmao. Ever get to that 70? Get at me bro.


Naw I just got back to shit finished up a 62 impala working on Ronnie caddy then on to the 70


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

When your ready..ill be down to build that blazer a frame.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

KingSw1$h said:


> I like that truck, bro. Looks like it took a bit of time.


Your prez owns it now..took 3-4 months. Well worth it, and im the only one that can replicate it.lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Was also building this headache, it met its demise but will be rebuilt shortly.










Everything opened, sliding rear glass, gas door opened..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I gotta update this.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bueller?? Bueller? Lol wassup


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I gotta update this..... with sumthin.


----------



## cookie1989 (Nov 25, 2012)

wow,you need to teach me how to do some of this


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Great work in here!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Gonna have to do it a pic at a time...but heres some newer stuff ive finished or in process..
> 
> Wonderbread Step Side. One off bed caddy clipped, old school 59 impala 409 engine, sliding seats,suicide doors, fully hand built frame, clear bed
> 
> ...


Not much of a truck fan, but this is kickass. Love the bed. You got better pics of it?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks guys, yeah I got a few more pics of the bed.. hold a sec..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

In this pic it shows the track system for the sliding seats.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn looking clean fam


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I've also taken the liberty to buy from Wonderbread... Ryan happe's big orange F350 longbed. I'm in the process of piecing it back together, adding a few things and generally building the truck to finally finish what I consider the ultimate "to have" model. To this point I've added diamond plate to the bottom of the bed and shock mounts as needed. I hope to have ice up soon.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Silvy looks sick bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Pic from earlier today.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Stupid phones.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

for some reason i thought james owned that ford truck ryan started...


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

damn homie ur killin me i havent updated mine in a while lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's what I explained linc I bought it from him


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

projects are off the hook Brian...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks family.. trying to keep up with the seniors in the club lmao.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

SlammdSonoma said:


> That's what I explained linc I bought it from him


my bad, i dont generally read 99% of the stuff posted on here anymore cause its usually bullshit trash talking...

thats a sick truck and i hope someone finishes it just as good as ryan would have.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's my plan is to finish it. Its scheduled for a magazine feature in scale lowrider...on benefits of Ryan..not mine. I just building it let others see it in a magazine so everyone that knew him, and others like myself that didn't know him that well.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Page 3... update on a few projects.. 

55 Chrysler 300C kustom. Top chopped 3" scale, frenched headlights, molded in taillights and smoothed into the body work, trunk hinged, and everything else shaved. Also added in dual Frenched antennas.

























Also did a small bit on Ryan's tailgate after I get it off the truck(glued in Crooked and painted in place)


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Double post


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Page 3... update on a few projects..
> 
> 55 Chrysler 300C kustom. Top chopped 3" scale, frenched headlights, molded in taillights and smoothed into the body work, trunk hinged, and everything else shaved. Also added in dual Frenched antennas.


Nice work on this build so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks bro.. gotta flake the top with copper next


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dat looks clean fam projects are lookin tight


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks brother! Slowly coming along


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Ahh.. such larger pics on here than FB. gives much more appreciation for all the work done.. some sick projects in here.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks again bro. I need to put some of the pics I sent ya via text on here... esp that 55 ..lmao.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yukon ext. Hack shack coin big in 2013. Just got a ton of new stuff for the shop, for a new paint booth, counter space..just gotta put it up


----------

